# Were you ever in the Armed Forces



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

I dont know much about SAMs except for the Russian ones, only because I had to deal with them quite a bit. We have a Patriot unit directly right outside of our airfield.


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=7252

OMG!

I have climbed that fence!

A group of us from West Raynham (another Bloodhound station not far away) acted as bad guys for an exercise. We parked just down the road at night and walked down the beach until we reached the perimeter, some of went under (easy enough in the sandy soil) and some went over using a ladder, then we caused some mayhem, heh, I even had a fake bomb which I planted on one of the launchers. We got captured in the end after a brief firefight, but it was good fun, a bit like cowboys and indians with real guns. Oh, and jumping from the top of a fence in the dark, while carrying a loaded SLR is NOT highly recommended....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Clave said:


> Oh, and jumping from the top of a fence in the dark, while carrying a loaded SLR is NOT highly recommended....


I did that back in basic training during a "game", with a C1 (practically the same as the L1A1). It's an adventure alright, if your not used to it.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

My dad used to complain about those exercises; he used to inform the officers that terrorists weren't stupid enough to try and climb into a RAF base and plant bombs, they were just going to park outside and mortar the place. 

Did they listern? Nooo...RAF Finningley didn't even have a perimeter fence, you could drive straight through it.


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmm, that sounds like a justifiable complaint.

My dad was in the RAF a long time, and had actual experience with terrorists blowing the landing gear off Lightnings by wrapping plastic explosive round them.... but of course the methods have changed now, and mortars are much more likely. There was a mortar attack on Downing Street in 1991:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_Downing_Street

Of course their all time favourite terrorist weapon is the RPG....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

What did your dad do in the RAF? Did he work on Lightnings? My dad was in 11 Sqn....


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, he was on the 'line' in a few places - Cyprus, Gan, Egypt, but mostly he was in charge of Lightning Simulators at Coltishall and I don't know what he worked on at Wattisham... Javelins maybe, I was a very young kid back then. Oh, just remembered, he worked on Canberras in Germany too, my sister was born there (Laarbruch)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

Ah, my dad was aircraft electrician with 11 Sqn. Lightning for a while, went to Cyprus a three or four times with the squadron. Then went to 33 Sqn. Pumas..before getting on ASF with Chinooks (he was in teh first load of RAF electricians trained on 'em)...then he was with 22 Sqn. SAR wing in Leuchars before being posted to Coningsby with records (which he hated)..then to Finningley with SAR HQ and served sometime on their lone Nimrod. Served in Northern Ireland, various aircraft there, Gulf and Falklands with the Chinooks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn he has worked on a bit of aircraft.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2005)

He has. Off memory aircraft he's actually worked on (seeing in doesn't count, 'cos that'd be a silly long list);

Lightning, Puma, Wessex, Sea King, Nimrod, Chinook, Domonie, Whirlwind and Techano.


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

I must check what my dad did too, I'm sure there were quite a few that I missed...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Im qualified to work on many different aircraft in the Army inventory but I only work with Blackhawks.


----------



## marconi (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm studying on a military faculity in my University(besides my original profession) .My military specialization will be hydro acoustics if that is what is discussed here


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Are u planning on going into the Ukraine Military after ur training is done, or are u already in???


----------



## marconi (Jul 4, 2005)

No, after the university I'll be automatically transferred to reserve and I'll get the rank lieutenant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

OK sorta like our ROTC training... Good for u dude.... Pretty soon we'll be calling u Sir...


----------



## marconi (Jul 4, 2005)

The funny thing about my training that it is mostly orienited on working on the submarine, yet Ukraine now has only 1 submarine and as I've heard they're planning to sell it to Russia or something like that.

BTW what does ROTC mean?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

What exactly does ROTC stand for? 
ROTC stands for Reserve Officers' Training Corps 

Why is there ROTC? 
ROTC commissions the majority of the U.S. Army's officers. Students who commit to military service may receive scholarships, monthly subsistence stipends, and other incentives to help them in college. Cadets who earn a commission may serve on active duty or may choose to serve in the National Guard or Army Reserve.

Is the training at ROTC like being in Basic Training? 
Absolutely not. At ROTC you are an Army cadet. The ROTC program and the very name itself, Reserve Officer's Training Corps, train motivated, academically and physically qualified college students into becoming Army officers. The training methodology is entirely different then traditional Basic Training. 

What is the ROTC training schedule? 
The standard ROTC training schedule consists of three weekly PT sessions, one monthly lab, a 'field training exercise', FTX, each semester, and two social functions. At the labs, cadets will learn and practice skills ranging from basic drill and ceremony to light infantry tactics. All of these skills play an important role at the semester's FTX. Finally, the social functions are a fun time to bond with peers and instructors in a formal, but relaxed, environment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

I was in JROTC but not in ROTC, but that is not quite the same.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jul 5, 2005)

About two month ago, I almost joined the Marine Corps, but turn out that I got rejected because I'm deaf (Well, not totally deaf, just Hearing Impaired while wearing one hearing aid and one cochlear implants) and I'm still disappointed that I didn't get to join to serve my country.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

wow i never knew that about you........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Rafe, try joining the Coast Guard, or as us Navy Pukes call em, Pond Pussies.......

They may actually take u into consideration.... I know a guy who was denied by the Army for hearing impairment, but the Coast Guard accepted him... He works in the engine spaces....... LOUD PLACE!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey Rafe, try joining the Coast Guard, or as us Navy Pukes call em, Pond Pussies.......
> 
> They may actually take u into consideration.... I know a guy who was denied by the Army for hearing impairment, but the Coast Guard accepted him... He works in the engine spaces....... LOUD PLACE!



Are you really into airplanes to the point you might choose aircraft maintenance? Try CG aviation. You won't be heavy duty combat aircraft but you'll work on everything from helicopters to exec jets. A great place to get aviation experience after a CG career. (Aviation Machinist Mate, "AD" - They Rule! ) 

Sorry Les


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2005)

I thought u were an ex-Navy guy FBJ.......

U were a Coastie???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I thought u were an ex-Navy guy FBJ.......
> 
> U were a Coastie???



Oh hell no - USNR, but the CG's maintenance structure is the same as the land based Navy (P-3s, C-130s).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2005)

OK.... Thank God.... 

I would still think u would need decent non-attuned hearing to work in an Aircraft Maintenence enviornment... Anyways give it a shot Rafe.....

The Coast Guard really aint that bad Rafe.... Back in MY day they were, but thats 20 years ago...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I would still think u would need decent non-attuned hearing to work in an Aircraft Maintenence enviornment...



WHAAAT?.....WHAAAT?.....WHAAAT????? NON-TUNED EARING?????....WHAAAT?...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2005)

While its all funny and what not, i lost most of my hearing from my service in the United States Navy...... Explosives and Gunfire to Rupturing my Eardrums at 70 feet..... Plus all the damn Rock Shows I've seen since 1979....

My right ear is worse than my left.... U know that beeping that a wrist watch makes when the alarm goes off?? I cant hear it AT ALL with my right ear LOL....... I've lost 75% in the right and 45% in the left...... Im close to the hearing aid gimmick for my right ear I think...

Gettin old sucks ass.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> While its all funny and what not, i lost most of my hearing from my service in the United States Navy...... Explosives and Gunfire to Rupturing my Eardrums at 70 feet..... Plus all the damn Rock Shows I've seen since 1979....
> 
> My right ear is worse than my left.... U know that beeping that a wrist watch makes when the alarm goes off?? I cant hear it AT ALL with my right ear LOL....... I've lost 75% in the right and 45% in the left...... Im close to the hearing aid gimmick for my right ear I think...
> 
> Gettin old sucks ass.....



I know what you mean, sorry for the deaf crack - actually my hearing is pretty f*cked up- Jet engines for 20 years does wonders!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine is okay, for now despite some loss. Between jet noise, C-130s and the usual gun and explosive noises, I got quite a drop in hearing. Couple that with about 10 years of playing gigs in loud clubs and it is truly amazing I can hear anything at all. 

I can still hear okay, but if I get in a crowded room or a place with lots of background noise, I can't hear normal conversation.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

My hearing isn't good and it happens to be due to the inaction of a RAF doctor. I had an infection and he didn't deal with it, so I've had 6 operations and 12 years of going to the hospital at 3 or 6 month intervals (depending on how close after the operation)...I stopped going last year, my doctor said I was alright but I've lost hearing in my left ear...it's quite bad actually. I can have a conversation alright...it stopped me getting in the Royal Navy...I was applying as Aircraft articifer...

And...yeah...best news of my life when I was informed I never had to go back to hospital...and that's my story for the day.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 6, 2005)

I once had grommets put in- one got taken out, the other went AWOL


----------



## plan_D (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a grommet put in my first operation. Ear hole widened and mastoid taken out in 2nd. More mastoid removed from left in third, and some taken from the right to put in the left. Something to do with those three bones in my left on the 4th. Investigating a spot on the 5th. Re-sticting my ear after stitches failed, on 6th. 


A week after my 5th operation, I had come home and I awoke one morning to the alert of my dad telling me I had a massive hole in the side of my head. I had blood on my pillow but, that's normal after ear operations. But having a hole half an inch wide and about an inch or so deep going into your head, isn't. You could see the inside of my ear...so, I rushed to the hospital and they SENT ME HOME! Saying it was fine, and it'd heal...stupid Junior doctor....and I had to clean it...but anyway...went back for a regular check up and my proper consultant (same one for the 12 years) threw a fit and ripped the junior to pieces...and rushed me into the operation room...that day. Can't fault the NHS me...I say rush, I went in at 11am...and was being operated on by 8pm...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 6, 2005)

lol! that musta bin painful!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 6, 2005)

You'd think so but it didn't hurt one bit. Not even a tingling, it just felt normal. It'd come open in my sleep, I probably wouldn't have known until someone pointed it out.


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2005)

Im getting mutton myself.
Its getting a bit dodgy when I go for my compulsory medicals, much worse and Ill loose my post and have to look for some other employment. (the bins aint much better either Im a bleeding wreck)
most of my hearing loss comes from trains pounding past my earoles for the last 30 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

I once considering joining the Coast Guard when I get out of the Army. I like the whole flying search and rescue missions in shitty weather over the ocean. I have since decided though not to, but rather get a civilian job working on aircraft when I get out.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jul 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow i never knew that about you........


Now you know, m8.

I lost both of my hearing before I turn 8, the infection just got worst on that time.



lesofprimus said:


> Hey Rafe, try joining the Coast Guard, or as us Navy Pukes call em, Pond Pussies.......


I never have talked to Coast Guard recruiter (I have talked to National Guard before, they say no) yet, but the bad news that I have been talk the US Navy twice and they still say no to me for joining because my hearing (I had surgery on my right ear where Cochlear Implants is inside and i tell ya, I'm nearly better than any people with their normal hearing).



> They may actually take u into consideration.... I know a guy who was denied by the Army for hearing impairment, but the Coast Guard accepted him... He works in the engine spaces....... LOUD PLACE!


Really? So, the US Army did not want him, but the CG accepted him? 

I'm surprise because I have heard alot rumors before that FEW of Hearing Impaired actually got in the National Guard, Coast Guard, and Air Force (UNSURE) and I have been facing USMC, US Army, US Navy, and National Guard, but they still kept saying NO.


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I once considering joining the Coast Guard when I get out of the Army. I like the whole flying search and rescue missions in s**t weather over the ocean. I have since decided though not to, but rather get a civilian job working on aircraft when I get out.


I have a freind who for many years was a safety/crash investigator for the CAA when I said to him that I would like to be a propulsion engineer he said the burnout rate working on the service line was very high an not many last very many years so the long term prospects didnt look too good as far as I was concerned.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I dont really like working with Engines. I will leave that to the Propulsion guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2005)

If u really want to serve in our Armed Forces, try em all dude... Yes it was a true story... Hes now an E-5 running the day shift on a 155 footer outta Portand Station I think.. 

Been awhile since I last heard from him...


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2005)

Im sure you will have no trouble finding a good job Adler I dont know of any technical branch of the forces that dont give top rate training and this is recognised by outside industry. I work with a guy who was Petty Officer (engineering) on the RN artic survey vessel HMS Endurance and hes way above me and hes only been on a couple of years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

I want to work for Dynacore, Vertex or PHI Helicopter out of Alaska. Would be really great.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jul 7, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> If u really want to serve in our Armed Forces, try em all dude... Yes it was a true story... Hes now an E-5 running the day shift on a 155 footer outta Portand Station I think..
> 
> Been awhile since I last heard from him...


Well, I want to join the Armed Forces right now, but I like to finish College first before joining Coast Guard and I felt that College is important right now, but again I will go ahead sign up after 4 years is complete. 

Thanks primus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats the way to go. Finish College and become an officer. Just promise me one thing. Listen to your senior enlisted they know the ropes!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys, mind if i join in?

As most of you probably know, i think im going to go to college and become an officer in the armed forces. Im going to stay with AROTC. I dont think they would except me in the Air Force because of my eye sight. Im near-sighted which in other words mean i cant see very far without getting blurry...

I really want to serve and have the privilege to tell my children in the future that i fought for the country because i was in the armed forces. I wish though we could do some military training to get us preped up for combat. But believe me, i am NOT going to do paper-work! Im going to get a hold of some trigger time and fight.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

There are about 10,000 soldiers that would trade places with u in a heartbeat.... Combat aint all glory and medals....


----------



## trackend (Aug 4, 2005)

There many ways to serve your country P38 if this is what you really want then that's OK Les has been about the most active squaddie that Is on here as far I'm aware, so he's a good guy to listen to regarding the good and bad side of military service. 
My wife has been a nurse for 20 odd years and I'm very proud of her she has served her country as much as any squaddie, saving many lives in her time. Les has told us of his friends in the Fire service who lost there lives in 9-11 doing their duty so soldiering is one of many professions that serve a nation. but as I say 38 if your sure its what you want fair enough.
All Ill say is yes it would be nice to tell your grand kids about your military service but there are plenty of fellas who don't last long enough to do that or are maimed both physically and mentally in very inglorious and vile ways.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

is there anyway i could get all the pride and glory without having to do any work  ebay perhaps


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> There are about 10,000 soldiers that would trade places with u in a heartbeat.... Combat aint all glory and medals....



or i could do what most of the ROTC officers do. There is this new teacher at my school who said her father went into armored divisions and trained guys with the tanks. I really want to get on the front but not do stuff like Commando work. I just want to get a hold of a little action like fire artillery, ride helicopters, or get into the vechicle stuff.

LesofPrimus, what do MOST ROTC officers do? Do they actully get into different divisions or something?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2005)

P-38 ROTC officers do not fight at all. When you are in ROTC you are in college, you are a student. You will not get into the real military until you are done with college and you recieve a comission as a Active Duty Officer. ROTC stands for RESERVE OFFICER TRAINING CORPS. It is really just a way to get people commissions in the Military. Not to deter you from doing so I think it is a fine way to get into the Military but a whole lot of ROTC officers end up making lousy officers in the real military. They just dont lack the ability to lead troops, you will not learn that in college. The only way to learn it is from your Senior Enlisted and Officers who have been in combat. 

And listen to Les on this. Combat is not great like Hollywood portrays it in the movies. People die and you lose friends. It is not GI-Joe. It is real and when you die you dont come back. As for wanting to see combat and telling you kids that you fought, I do not wish this upon anyone as I am sure most people here that have seen combat would do the same, it is not pretty.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

Wearing someone else's blood on your shirt after they got shot isn't something to tell your kids about. The things you see, hear, smell and experience or do in firefights is something that is very personal and not a badge of honor. Plinking at paper targets is a blast. Shooting at a biological target is way different, especially since they are shooting back at you. 

Hollywood has over-romanticized combat and very few movies even come close to the horror. Saving Private Ryan was pretty close, but still not the same as the real thing.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

I wouldnt mind becoming a Active Duty officer. I just want to do something that i have always wanted to do. I want to carry on my family traditon of serving. My great uncles did it in world war II. I had a great uncle too join armored division in Korea. I had my 2nd cousins to fight in Vietnam. I just want to do something useful and get into uniform.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 4, 2005)

Worry about getting laid for the first time... Worry about joining the high school soccer team.... Worry about the cost of a limo for ur high school prom......

U have a long way to go pal, so just relax...... Ull get ur chance to die for ur country soon enough...... 

Dont rush it.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont play soccer anymore. Who said i wanted to die for my country? General Patton quoted:
"No bastard has ever one a war by dieing for his country. He won it by making that other poor, dumb bastard die for his!"

Im going to get some pay back for those lost at 9/11.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 4, 2005)

First off, if you've stopped playing soccer, go play football or basketball. (Don't mind me speaking American, it avoids confusion on their part)

Patton said: "It's not about dying for your country, but about making the other bastard die for his"

And you're a little over the top there, you don't join the military to "get payback" - you join the military because it's a career, it's an experience, it's a freakin' education...you don't join the military to go killing people, that's just part of the deal. 

I have never been in the military but I know from stories that people like you are going to be the first to crap their pants when shots are fired. You're too keyed up about this crap. You're 13!! Stop thinking like you're 20. Take all these people's advice, they've served, they know what it's like out there! 

You're 13!! Think about that for a moment, you're a freakin' kid! Hell, I'm a freakin' kid still...you need to learn life before you think about throwing the thing away! I don't care how much you think training might save your ass, there's always the possibility of that stray shrapnel or round. Don't be a fool! Think about girls and your education. The time to think about what you're goin' to do with yourself is 4-5 years down the line. Stop trying to grow up so f*ckin' fast, you'll only regret it later.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

First of Plan_D i know my Generals especially George S. Patton! He was the only damn General that had common sense in WW2! I dont know what Montgomery said so i wouldnt make any remarks but that is what Patton said!! I know my history i know alot about him, hell, i have even visited the military accdemy that he graduated in Virginia!

I DO think about girls and my education but damn it! Im _going to do something that is envolved with military! Im going to join JROTC and love it just as much as hot, blonde, German chicks!_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with joining the military, making a career out of it, and serving your country. It's a noble and necessary profession.

But...

Just be sure that you're not doing it for the wrong reasons. If you _are_ in fact out to serve and protect your country and your loved ones and to do your part, that's an admirable thing. But if all you want to do is to get into combat and see death first -hand so that you'll have stories to tell your buddies or your grand kids, then that's just nuts. I joined the Navy (Hold the jokes about the Canadian military for now please.) because A) I needed a job. B) The Armed Forces was something that I'd always been interested in. C) I would be serving my country to the best of my abilities, and doing my part.
Do I want to go to war? Pffffft, no freakin' way! But _if_ I do, that's part of the deal. I have friends in the Canadian Army who've been in battle. They did what they had to, but they were none too happy about the situation. _I_ don't wanna die or see my buddies get it! 

Most of these guys here have been in some kind of combat at one time or another, and they're just trying to give you the benefit of their hard experience. Listen to them. They've been there, and they just want to help.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Good points guys. My family has been in the military since the times of the minutemen. I have diaries from my 6th great grandfather that tells of chasing Tories and Redcoats through what is present day Pennsylvania. There hasn't been a war, conflict or skirmish that my family has not been involved in. We are steeped in military tradition.

That being said, I joined the military for a few reasons, none of them had to do with combat or killing. I needed an education that I couldn't afford, I wanted to see a bit of the world and I wanted to serve my country. What did I get? Great training in electronics, radios and communications equipment and the opportunity to travel to many places, unfortunately, alot of those places were third world shit-holes. 

At 13, your life should be care free and fun. A few more years it should be about cars and girls. You have a lot ahead of you. You need to understand your desire to serve and why. If you are only in it to kill, or for "payback", you aren't going to do well. Besides, revenge is a bad business, once you get your revenge, then what?

Trust me, Les and Adler, and whoever else has been there. It isn't pretty, romantic or poetic. This isn't a game, when someone dies, they are GONE, forever. The movies show a guy who takes a bullet being cool about it. It's not like that. Different people react differently to it, but in the heat of battle, you don't have time to cry about it. You keep shooting as long as you can. When it's over, and the adrenaline ebbs, the pain sets in.

Patton quotes are fine, but how many died under _his_ command? He was nicknamed Old Blood and Guts for a reason. There were many allied generals that were very capable and got things done. Patton was not the only one.

People die in combat, good people, your buddies that you have spent possibly years around. These are people who you have lived with, ate with, showered with, shit with, etc. You KNOW these guys and they know you. They were the closest friends I ever had. And I lost a few of them over the years. It doesn't get easier with each loss either. It sucks BAD and you never fully get over it.

I will relay some personal experience here to let you know what it does. Guys, bear with me for a moment. When I got out of the Air Force in 1988, I was all kinds of fuck-ed up. I thought I was okay, but I wasn;t. Nightmares came and went, alcohol was a constant pain reliever. Anti depressants and other psychotic drugs numbed things that I was struggling to confront or make go away. I spent the better part of my 20s in a drugged or drunken stupor trying to make my demons disappear. One of the side effects of extreme duress is there are pockets in your mind that hide some really fucked up shit. That shit sits and festers to mess you up but good. It took hypnotherapy and a long time to open up all those little pockets and remember some very unpleasant things.

Today, I am clean and sober for just over 7 years and my life is back on track. But it has been a long road to get here because of some of the shit I saw, and did. Picture your current deepest darkest fear. Now multiply that by a factor of about 100. That is what you could be facing.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Whoa. I never really thought about it that way. But the military will probably the only thing i might be good at. I wouldnt want a regular boring job, stuck in a office and putting up witha vicious boss. I cant become a pilot and fly aircraft for a living. Why? Because im near-sighted. I couldnt see medium sized writing 5 feet away from me. If i join the military i could find out what would be the best job for me, have the honor too say that i served in the Army, and then later find a job im best at. 

My next door neighbor was in the USAF for 20 years. He now has the rank of Lt.Colonel. He said joining the Air Force was some of his best years of his life. He didnt see combat or at least i dont think, ill have to ask him what he did again. Today, he has a nice home and he is a ROTC teacher at our University in Auburn.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

You have plenty of time to figure out what you are good at. There is no need to rush. Your mind can and probably will change many times as to what you want to do over the years. I had many things that I thought about doing.

I did have some great times in the AF. But the good times, while they stick with you, don't mess up your mind. They are good memories that help to counter the other stuff. If I had served about 2.5-3 years, it would have been a great enlistment. It was the last 12-18 months that were tough. 

There are many ways to serve. There are tons of jobs in the US military. I wanted something that would be good for me on the outside in case I decided not to make it a career. That was from probably the best piece of advice my recruiter gave me.


----------



## marconi (Aug 5, 2005)

Relax guys, he is only 13 years old.I think most us in his age wanted to be soldiers (policemen, firemen, astronauts etc.).In a couple of years he will remember this conversation with a smile on his face.And I'm sure his attitude to army will change drastically whatever choise he'll made.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a cousin Eric who Joined the RAF and ended up as a dental technician he eventually left and now he is making as wad of money in cosmetic dentistry.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a great success story. Pick the right job and you can really do well. Not a lot of call for a bomb loader in the civilian world. My first choice was aircraft electrical systems, which I didn't get. Wonder where I would be today if I had gotten that job. Who knows, I could have been working with FBJ.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Who knows, I could have been working with FBJ.



Now that's a scary thought - both of us working together?!?


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Bloody hell guys you would never get sod all done you'd be too busy discussing the merits of a ME109 against a P51


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

While at the Pub drinking Beer and eating fish and chips!


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup. Ya never know!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Wearing someone else's blood on your shirt after they got shot isn't something to tell your kids about.



Could not have said it better. I will admit it I cried, especially when I saw what the guys name was and found out he was only 19.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

It's definitely something that changes you forever. Maybe I jumped into this discussion and revealed a bit too much. But after seeing enough youth wasted, I felt the need to tell it like it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

You are right, it is not hollywood.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Marconi, i think you are very much wrong. Im going to 8th grade but when i get too 9th grade, im going to start being a Cadet in JROTC!


----------



## marconi (Aug 5, 2005)

P38 Pilot,that gives you a whole year to change your mind  And actually I didn't mean that you wont go to army I said that you wont speak about army in the way you are doing it now.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 5, 2005)

OTC is fine though - gives you an introduction to military life, you won't get sent to Iraq (Gawd help us if that was the case) and you can have fun, speak to people who've done it all, and _then_ if that's what you really want to do, go into it with a reasonable idea of what to expect and what's expected.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

I have. Some cadets at a memorial day celebration told me what it was like. I thought it was fun!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

Not to be blunt, but ur gung ho attitude reminds me of this 2nd Lt I knew breifly in Kuwait.... He was all like "Gonna get me some Iraqi ass" and always asking guys what they did for their decorations...

The first fire fight the kid got in was his last....

I know ur feelings are strong, what with ur family background, but just tone it down some... The JROTC is great... U get to march and drill and blah blah blah....

Wanna do urself a favor???? If ur really going to join up down the road, become a Boy Scout like I did.... The experience u can learn from the Scouts is inmeasurable.... 

I learned some things in the Boy Scouts that were never taught to me in the SEALs..... Boy Scout summer camps have rifle ranges and archery and alll sorts of crap that makes a young man stronger of heart and raises ur character.... You will learn the value of being a responsible citizen and truly gain the honor needed to protect ur country....

I was a Life Scout and never regret joining the Boy Scouts..... Something u really should look into -38...

And no, I was never molested by my Scoutleaders.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

I was a Scout too. It's great and, like les says, it teaches you skills and builds a sense of character within you. It promotes teamwork as well as teaches self-reliance. Very handy tools that can only help you in a military profession, if you in fact decide to join up. Even if you don't join the military, the things that the Boy Scouts can teach you will come in quite handy throughout your life. It was a great experience.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Uhh, thanks for the suggestion Lesofprimus but boy scouts has turned into a comercial little group and im not going to wear short short pants!  

Im still going to join JROTC. And whats wrong with asking veterans or soldiers about the decorations they won? I would condsider that a high honor if i had someone to ask, "Excuse me sir, how did you get that silver star?"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Uhh, thanks for the suggestion Lesofprimus but boy scouts has turned into a comercial little group and im not going to wear short short pants!
> 
> Im still going to join JROTC. And whats wrong with asking veterans or soldiers about the decorations they won? I would condsider that a high honor if i had someone to ask, "Excuse me sir, how did you get that silver star?"



Why don't you look at Civil Air Patrol?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Whats Civil Air Patrol?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

USAF Auxiliary - they have a HUGE cadet program that coincides with JROTC programs. I know 13 year olds who got involved with CAP. By the time they reached HS JROTC they were given credit for their CAP participation and were given the same JROTC rank they held in CAP. I knew one kid who was a Cadet 2nd Lt as a Freshman, by the time he was a Junior he was the HS JROTC cadet commander! Look at this site and read about the history and the programs.

http://www.cap.gov/

I was CAP cadet as a teen and I loved it. I'm still a CAP member, not that active, but I still maintain my membership.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

> Uhh, thanks for the suggestion Lesofprimus but boy scouts has turned into a comercial little group and im not going to wear short short pants!


Thats simply not true.... Look into it.... My brother Scott saved my little brother Glens' life by performing CPR that he learned in the Scouts... If he hadnt been a Scout my brother would be dead...

Theres nothing commercial about the Boy Scouts... The dont take sponserships (troop-wise)....

What the hell is a short short pant??? They wear shorts in the summertime, and they are of normal length... If u dont like the high socks, wait till bootcamp when they make u wear leggings.... The pants are of normal length...



> And whats wrong with asking veterans or soldiers about the decorations they won? I would condsider that a high honor if i had someone to ask, "Excuse me sir, how did you get that silver star?"


Theres nothing wrong with it, except when ur in a combat enviornment, asking someone who engages in firefights everyday, about a medal they got during an engagement that cost him 2 of his buddies...

Theres a place for questions like that -38 and its called a bar.... Some people are very touchy about things they did in the military and do not like talking, rehashing or even reliving the pains of combat...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, ive just found out recently that my girlfriends father fought in the Falklands...As much as I want to know about his service I hesitate to ask...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> P38 Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh, thanks for the suggestion Lesofprimus but boy scouts has turned into a comercial little group and im not going to wear short short pants!
> ...



I was in Civil Air Patrol I loved it! I was also in JROTC for a while.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

All my group back in the day thought the JROTC guys to be a bunch of uncool pussies....... Boy, were we a bunch of idiots or what?


----------



## JCS (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I'm not in the armed forces yet, but I enlisted in the DEP in the Marine Corps June 25th, I'm going to be leaving for boot camp next year on June 19th.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

CAP looks cool! I think i might join! Which means i could also be in JROTC!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

Best of luck, JCS!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

JCS said:


> Well, I'm not in the armed forces yet, but I enlisted in the DEP in the Marine Corps June 25th, I'm going to be leaving for boot camp next year on June 19th.







P38 Pilot said:


> CAP looks cool! I think i might join! Which means i could also be in JROTC!



You could do both - I think that website might tell you where you closest local unit may be, usually there are squadrons at local General Aviation (small airplanes) airports. Check it out, you may learn how to fly!


----------



## JCS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks!  I'll need it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

JCS, why did u choose the Marines??? I always considered u an intelligent guy....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> JCS, why did u choose the Marines??? I always considered u an intelligent guy....


----------



## JCS (Aug 5, 2005)

They just sounded the best out of all them to me, after talking to the recruiter and some former Marines my mind was made up, I was thinking "Damn! I wanna be a marine!" 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

> I was thinking "Damn! I wanna be a marine!"


I gotta give u props for being so motivated to serve for our country, but......

After the first 2 weeks at Paris Island, u'll be singing a different tune.... I hope u dont regret it in the long run.... 

Good luck dude...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > I was thinking "Damn! I wanna be a marine!"
> 
> 
> I gotta give u props for being so motivated to serve for our country, but......
> ...



Likewise!


----------



## Glider (Aug 5, 2005)

Good Luck JCS, both training and the future.


----------



## JCS (Aug 5, 2005)

> After the first 2 weeks at Paris Island, u'll be singing a different tune.... I hope u dont regret it in the long run....



Its definately gonna be hard, no doubt about it. But there comes a time to give up the life of a lazy teenager and do something with your life, and for me this is it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, atleast we have another 10 months or so to torment u with horror stories lol......


----------



## JCS (Aug 5, 2005)

My recruiter has a few good ones, the only one I can think of right off the bat is about this guy in his platoon on his birthday his mom sent him this big shoe box full of tootsie rolls. When his DI found out he made him eat the whole box, he threw up for like 2 days straight


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

My brother dropped his underware at the feet of his DI during a midnight foot locker inspection. Scooping up the underware and standing at attention in front of the DI, the DI calmly asked him to jump into the air right where he was standing. When he did, the DI started screeming, "WHO THE HELL TOLD YOU TO COME DOWN!" He then made my brother jog around the barricks for the rest of the night with an underware on his head reciting to himself "I AM AN ASS - HOLE, I AM AN ASS - HOLE, I AM AN ASS - HOLE......"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah, boot camp!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Good Luck JCS.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

JCS, good luck man! Having some Marines in my family, I am sure they would say Semper Fi. When you get closer to boot camp, I am sure there will be plenty of us full of good advice for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

My buddy just joined the marines and he is at Camp Pendelton (I think)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, he's either there or at PI.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2005)

I got an email from him the other day, He is shipping out for Iraq soon.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Wish him luck for us. Luck and Godspeed.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I got an email from him the other day, He is shipping out for Iraq soon.


Best of luck to him. Godspeed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

Tell him to keep his fuck ing head down and keep the selector OFF full auto...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Didn't that get drilled into our heads?! I fired my weapon on full auto only one time. That was at the range so I could see what it was like. Proved to me that it was wasting lead. Our small arms instructor had us do it so we could see what it was like and to see that full auto is really only good for hollywood movies.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

I've done it at the range only, with C-7's (M-16) and MP-5's, and it sure ain't like the movies.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Nope! With the M-16, it was completely worthless for me. I missed marksman by 2 points, so I wasn't a bad shot. But on full auto, I don't think I would be able to hit the broadside of a barn...from _inside_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

At 300 yards I didn't hit sh*t, and at 25 and 50 yards I had a nice upward diagonal pattern going to the right.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

The MP-5 was a better weapon to shoot on full auto than the M-16... The only time we used full auto was on withdrawls to clear an area...

The M4A1 however, with its forward hand grip, is better than both of em...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

The MP-5 is great to fire. The C8 carbine we use is basically an M4. I've fired that too on full auto, but not with the fore-grip. I'd imagine it _would_ be a lot better for control.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

Alder, tell your friend i said good luck, thank you, and shoot up some insurgent ass! 

Oh yeah, do ROTC guys get too use guns if they do some training?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 6, 2005)

Dunno about how they do things in the States, but erm, that's the general idea here. 

Thing is though, after 20 seconds of 'A gun! Great! Ain't I the big badass!' a couple of things start to become apparant once the intial novelty has worn off.

They become heavy, they chafe your shoulder, they have to be cleaned, you call it a 'gun' at your peril. (It's a rifle!) 

After a couple of weekend exercises I just saw them as any other tool - a 5kg lump of plastic and metal. 

Antique firearms and their history are far more interesting.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

Im going to take that you dont like the present day guns  . I kinda like the m-16 because it sure did outclass the m-14! Nothing wrong with the M-14 because it was a beautiful gun but had a kickback like a mule!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2005)

The SLR is a beautiful assault rifle. My dad was on the last guard to use the SLR in RAF Finningley. A beautiful piece of kit; he was out before he had to be introduced to the SA-80.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

The M-14 was an update of the M1 Garrand, of WWII fame. It's a good rifle in it's own right. 7.62mm with lots of stopping power. From what I understand, it's still often used as a sniper rifle.



plan_D said:


> The SLR is a beautiful assault rifle. My dad was on the last guard to use the SLR in RAF Finningley. A beautiful piece of kit; he was out before he had to be introduced to the SA-80.


I've fired it too, except in Canadian service it was called the C1. It was a decent enough rifle in its day. No auto-fire setting though.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Depends on the situation, but the M-16 that I had was a relic. I kept it clean as a whistle, but it still had a tendency to jam on me. A quick tug on the charging handle usually cleared it, which on the range was more difficult because you don't have the adrenaline boost to yank back.

But in some ways, Med, you are right. It is one more thing to carry that can be cumbersome and cause chafing. But when the fit hits the shan, you are happy to have it along!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Ive fired the FN/SLR as well... Nice action, but a bit heavy and very long... Wouldnt recommend for usin in the thick bush...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey how come we classify most of our small arms with "M"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

M stands for Model. M-16 = Model 16. M-1 Abrams stands for Model 1 Abrams.

As for the M-16 the newer M-3 (I think it is the M-3 which is not completely new since it has been around since the 80's I believe) is not fully auto anyhow. It has 3 selector positions being *Safe*, *Semi*, and *Burst*. Burst being the 3 round burst selection. Having said that now I have not fired an M-16 since Basic Training. Our standard weapons for the Blackhawk are the 2 crew chiefs we carry 2 9mm Barrettas and 2 M-60D Machine Guns. The 2 pilots carry 9mm Barrettas and 2 M-4 Carbines.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

If u think luggin around an M-16 is a drag, try carrying an M60...... I carried one for about 2 months, and I hated it... That extra ammo hurts the lower back....

If Im not mistaken, the M in the M-1, M-14, M-16, M4A1 ect ect stands for Military....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

You could be right I am just thinking it would model like in tanks and so forth.

You are right about the M-60. I never carry it around more than from the arms room to my helicopter but it would suck carrying around for ever which would happen if we crashed and I had to egress.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

I feel sorry for my cousin. He had too carry around the M60 for 2 weeks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

Hope he enjoyed it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Its a blast dont get me wrong, but the problem with being an automatic weapons operator, is that at full-auto, the enemy will concentrate as much firepower as is available to take out ANY automatic weapons location...

Which is why we used very short bursts to somewhat conceal our locations...

Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didnt....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

Not that anyone really cares, but about the only real difference between the standard M-16's and the C7 variants produced in Canada (under licence, of course  ) is the fire selector. The C7 has no burst settings. Just straight semi and full-auto. The Canadian Army just didn't want the burst feature I guess. The rear sight is slightly different too I'm told, but as I've never handled the standard US M-16 I wouldn't know for sure. Same things go for the C8.

We don't use the M60. Our general purpose machine gun is the C6, or what's otherwise known as the FN MAG 58. We also use the M249 SAW, which we call the C9.

We like the letter C.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

My cousin didnt like it! Having Vietnamese shoot at him was not fun. He quickly got back his M-16. But he did say that it was great for mowing down Vietnamese snipers in the jungle!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

We like the letter M!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

The SAW is great, but the stopping power of the 5.56mm is not as preferred as the heavier M60 and its 7.62.... Im not sure what the modern cyclic rates for both are now....

I always thought the SAW was slightly lighter than the M60 though... Smaller rounds = lighter load....

I suppose the "C" is for Canada, eh???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

What else?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

5.56mm? You would think that it was lighter from what you said Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Chocks away! (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey I just joined the Cypriot national guard. (This is why my brilliant posts were absent for a month) Lots of anti-turkish propaganda. But hey! An army needs an enemy doesn't it? We swore the military oath on Friday. You should have seen all the girls cheering! Learning to burp, spit and fart all the time as well as fire a gun. Hoping to join the airforce. Tally-ho! 
(this is like a letter  ) 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

I was refering to what you said about the SAW. You think it would be lighter because it used 5.56mm.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Chocks away! said:


> Hey I just joined the Cypriot national guard. (This is why my brilliant posts were absent for a month) Lots of anti-turkish propaganda. But hey! An army needs an enemy doesn't it? We swore the military oath on Friday. You should have seen all the girls cheering! Learning to burp, spit and fart all the time as well as fire a gun. Hoping to join the airforce. Tally-ho!
> (this is like a letter  ) 8)



Congrats Chocks! I want too go into the National Guard if i want to persue with ROTC. Heck, maybe they will let me into the Army!


----------



## Chocks away! (Aug 7, 2005)

Actually it's compulsory down here Lol. Still many people ask for a psychologist and say they can't stand it etc to get out. And the airforce only has helicopters, which only proffessional pilots fly. So being in the airforce basicaly means lots of leave and a cool uniform. Suites me!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

I was fortunate to never have to carry the M-60. But then, I had to carry that friggin radio, which was heavy enough! At the time, I weighed all of about 130 lbs, so it was a bit of a struggle, but I managed.

My worst experince with that radio was doing an LZ insertion during airbase defense school. I had not tightened the straps on the radio. I saw red smoke as we circled in (Hot LZ, incoming fire). I jumped out of the helo and hit the ground. Well the loose radio shifted forward as I hit the ground. It hit me on the back of the head, forcing my face forward. My rifle hit the ground about the same time my chin hit the rear peep-site. 

That really pissed me off. I tossed the radio off my back and zig zag ran toward the tree line with my miles gear indicating close ones. I managed to take out 4 guys without taking a single hit. Pure dumb luck, I guess. I got dinged for leaving the radio, but I was pissed!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, amazing story Evanglider! Whne that radio hit your head i bet it hurt like the bejesus!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

It wasn't that bad, I was wearing a steel pot at the time. More of a surprise than anything. What hurt was when I busted my chin open on the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

It is the same in Germany. When I turned 18 I was conscripted in the German Bundeswehr. They wanted me to be a tank driver and I wanted to fly so I ran off to the United States and now I am in the US Army.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

You mean the Germans dont use the same names as they did in WWII like Luftwaffe or Panzer?


----------



## marconi (Aug 8, 2005)

Why do you think so P38?Ther's nothing in his post that can make you think so.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

I have always been curious about if the Germans still used the same names.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

"Luftwaffe" is just German for air force, and "Panzer" means basically tank, so as far as I'm aware they still call them that. Is that right Adler or Erich?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

I was doing some research on JROTC and it turns out that i am defintly going to join! I might join the Color Guard or rifle team.

By the way, does anybody know what the Raider team is?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Panzer means armour. They do still use Luftwaffe because that's just air force, as NS pointed out. Panzerkampfwagen means tank.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah, right. I was close. So there you go.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

_Ja! Panzerkampwagen ein gute?_


----------



## marconi (Aug 8, 2005)

Mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut, P38.Ich ferstehe dich nicht.Was willst du zagen?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

I sprechie mitte duestche.


----------



## marconi (Aug 8, 2005)

WAS!?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

????


----------



## marconi (Aug 8, 2005)

I didnt get your messages in German.What did you want to say?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 8, 2005)

Sie sprechen ein kleiner Deutscher?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Ja! Ich sprechen Deustch im schule. 


Erh...that's not right. Oh well...


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 8, 2005)

Ich liebe Damenunterhosen


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

You love, what?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Damenunterhosen! Can't you read?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Is that Women's Underpants?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd have thought that'd be fraulein...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I think unterhosen is underpants. The damen was a guess. I don't have a clue.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

According to babelfish, the literal translation is "lady pants"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Close enough.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

I guessed on the first one. For some strange reason, I understand alot of German, though I have never taken any classes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Although I don't really understand much German, there's no mistaking it. No other language in the world sounds quite like it.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

A lot of it is quite simple if you can take it into context.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

But it's much more fun _out_ of context!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

I think you and I have a different perception of fun.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Could be. Perhaps it's that English/American language barrier!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm starting to think that's more likely.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Ich liebe duestche!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey P-38..............

Du scheißt' mich an, affenschwanz... Du stinkst wie n Pumakäfig...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure I know what that is, but I get a feeling it isn't a compliment!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Just messin around hehe.......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

I figured as much. hehe


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, Les:

Schweinhuent!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Pig what????

Seh ich deine fette Freundin, denke ich Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder, Muttersoehnchen.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

What was that about you rolling a tank over me? And did you call me a motherfu*ker at the end there!

_ges er helle!_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

Who knew learning to curse in German could be so easy?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

And fun!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Hehe...

My first sentence was close to:
"Youre a pain in the ass, Monkeydick... You stink like a mountain lions cage..."

The second was:
"When I see your fat girlfriend, I think German tanks are rolling again, Namby-pamby boy..."


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Haha, very funny. I bet you learned that in the Navy Seals?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

I wouldn't think there were too many ops for SEALs in Germany.  We aren't THAT old, P-38!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Pfft, could have fooled me!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Come closer and say that, laddy. I will whack you with my cane!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Why do I need to come closer? Hearing not what it used to be?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Nope and I have to be able to see you too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

*runs away giggling*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

You all crack me up with you Germany! Remember I can do any translation you guys need, however it is funny watching you guys butcher German.

P-38 as others have said yes the words are still used, just because it is no longer Nazi Germany the langauge did not change. Panzer = Armour and is the word used for Tank, Luftwaffe = Air Force, Heer - Army, Kriegsmarine = Navy. The word I used on that last post was Bundeswehr and all it stands for is National Military.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Der Gabelschwanz Teufel!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Panzer = Armour and is the word used for Tank


AH-HA!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

I hope I was able to enrich you mind there NS.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2005)

Adler, can u translate this for me please?????????

Ich steche Dir die Augen raus und pisse dir ins Gehirn, du kleines schwules Arschloch...


----------



## vanir (Aug 10, 2005)

My mum always told me to say this if I meet a German girl and want to ask her out, but nobody seems to call me back when I try it, is there something wrong with what I'm saying?

Ich habe eine sehr unartige Nudel und einen Elch auf meinem Kopf.


----------



## trackend (Aug 11, 2005)

I can speak excellent German HEELLOO I AM ENGLISH DOO YOOU KNOW WHERE THE BEEER IS
It also works for French,Spainish and most other languages.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 11, 2005)

Im think im going to take German this year!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Adler, can u translate this for me please?????????
> 
> Ich steche Dir die Augen raus und pisse dir ins Gehirn, du kleines schwules Arschloch...



I will poke out your eyes and piss in your brain, you small gay asshole...



> Ich habe eine sehr unartige Nudel und einen Elch auf meinem Kopf.



I have a very naughty noodle (not to be taken litterally as a noodle) and a Elk on my head.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 11, 2005)

Hahahaha!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes they are quite funny.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2005)

That second one was very odd.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 11, 2005)

Im going to have too remember these sentences!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 11, 2005)

Blas mir einen, du dicker, doofer, kuh. Ein mutter ist ein shlamper!


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > Adler, can u translate this for me please?????????
> ...



Some how that phrase from Les is not suprising, diplomatic as always  

I love the second one very usefull I have have often needed to too tell a German doctor that I suffer from Elk head


----------



## vanir (Aug 12, 2005)

This is one which is useful in all situations, I find. To be used when talking to an attractive woman.

It means "we look really good together, would parent lots of beautiful children and grow old in happiness together."
Sort of.

Wow, Sie sind schön. Großmutter muss wirklich erotisch sein. Ist sie lebendig? Mein Großpapa will ihr eine große Wurst geben, bevor sie geht.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

trackend said:


> I love the second one very usefull I have have often needed to too tell a German doctor that I suffer from Elk head


Sounds kinda serious.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont they have a shot that cures "Elk-Head"??? 

Or was that for "Water-Buffalo Penis"??? Cant remember now...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont know...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

vanir said:


> This is one which is useful in all situations, I find. To be used when talking to an attractive woman.
> 
> It means "we look really good together, would parent lots of beautiful children and grow old in happiness together."
> Sort of.
> ...



Vanir I dont know where you get your translating from but you do not need to speak another word of German in you life especially to a German woman. If you say things like that to a woman, then I will understand why you have never been laid in your life. Your translation of the phrase is completly wrong. This is what it really means:

*Wow you are very pretty. Your Grandmother must be really Erotic. Is she still alive? My Grandfather would love to give her a large sausage before she goes.*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

I just really wonder where he gets his translations from, cuz they are totally wrong.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Adler, how would you say; "If you don't shut the fuck up, I'll stick my dick in your ear and fuck some sense into you!" in German?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

"Wenn du nicht die klappe haelst, werde ich meine schwanz in deine Ohr rein staecken und sinn in dir rein ficken."

Well that is one way to say it and my spelling is probably way off on this one.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

israeli army,armored corps,corporal


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to have you here Corporal!


----------



## vanir (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry Adler, I've just been poking a bit of fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

No sorry then, I thought you were being serious. I apologize then.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

thank's,but y should point that the rank is only to indicate my time in service,grades during forced military service dont give power to order


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

Pardon?


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

ranks like private,corporal,sargeant and first sargeant you receive them in the mandatoru service,they dont give yopu authority,only is and indication of time in service

http://www1.idf.il/DOVER/site/mainp...=22993&clr=1&subject=22994&Pos=2&bScope=False


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Rank to us is nothing either anymore. I have served 5 years now and and have not been promoted in 3 years. If you do you job in our military you dont get promoted.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

but promotion in the mandatory service is nothing,not more pay and not autorithy,only and indication of time served,that's all


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

So how do u get more authority then?? And how do u know whose orders to listen to???


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

first of all,officers
second,when you do your mefaked course (after the treainig to became a soldier you have,in order to became an officer you have to do your mefaked course,like an nco) you get your samal (sargeant) but your autorithy comes from the tittle mefaked,not from the rank,because you can be a mefaked,and a sargeant and to have under you a staff sargeant


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Alder, whats your rank anyway?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

I reckon he's the platoon joker.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Im pretty sure Adler is an E-5..... Same as me I thought.... FBJ was also an E-5 wasnt he??


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

whats an e-5? some new drug?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Enlisted, Level 5.... U come out of bootcamp as an E-1.... Some get early promotions for their rate (job), such as nuclear or electronics, or spec war...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

What's the actual rank name of a Navy E-5? It's Petty Officer 2nd Class or PO2, isn't it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Yuppp...

Seaman Recruit
Seaman Apprentice
Seaman
Petty Officer 3rd Class
Petty Officer 2nd Class
Petty Officer 1st Class
Chief Petty Officer
Senior Chief Petty Officer
Master Chief Petty Officer
Master Chief Petty Officer of The Navy (Senior Most Enlisted)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Thought so.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Ur a Petty Officer 1st Class, right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

No, a Master Seaman. Our enlisted rank structure is entirely different, but the way it was explained to me is that it works out to approximately the same as an E-6 in the US Navy, so yeah I guess I'd be like the PO1 there. It doesn't look like I'll ever see my P2's. I can live with it. Who knows, maybe next year. (Yeah, right.)

Ours goes:

Recruit
Ordinary Seaman
Able Seaman
Leading Seaman
Master Seaman
Petty Officer 2nd Class
Petty Officer 1st Class
Chief Petty Officer 2nd Class
Chief Petty Officer 1st Class (the big cheese)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Im pretty sure Adler is an E-5..... Same as me I thought.... FBJ was also an E-5 wasnt he??



Yup - I was a 2nd class. To confuse things (as I know Les knows this, for the benifit of NS) the USN also goes by your rating. I was an Aviation Machinists Mate, and "AD." As a second class I would be an AD2, or a PO2 or a Petty officer second class or an E-5.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Non-commissioned members 

Chief Petty Officer, 1st class (premier maître de 1re classe)Coat of Arms of Canada 
Chief Petty Officer, 2nd class (premier maître de 2e classe) Crown within laurel wreath 
Petty Officer, 1st class (maître de 1re classe) Crown 
Petty officer, 2nd class (maître de 2e classe) Maple leaf above three chevrons, point down 
Master seaman (matelot-chef) Maple leaf above two chevrons, point down 
Leading seaman (matelot de 1re classe) Two chevrons, point down 
Able seaman (matelot de 2e classe) One chevron, point down 
Ordinary seaman (matelot de 3e classe) No insignia


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Me...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm better looking.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

God I hope so....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)

Me (Previously)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Actually I am still a E-4. Have been one for the last 3 years. Our promotion system in the Army is very dumb. It is based of of points not job performance. I am very good at my job and I do my job well and fly a lot so I dont have much time to sit around and get points by taking stupid online promotion point classes such as infantry squad tactics and such not. People that dont do there jobs sit around and do the classes and get promoted.

I am hoping to make points this month and and be pinned and E-5 on Sept 1.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)

Good Luck Dude!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, best of luck man.

Our promotion system in the Canuckian Navy is a bit f*cked too. I spent ten years as a leading seaman, and not because I don't know my job, brother. No way. Nothing but outstanding write-ups from my bosses, and the gear _always_ worked on time. An awful lot of guys get stuck in a certain rank in our navy. The Army isn't nearly as bad. I dunno. I stopped trying to figure it out years ago. At this point in my career it hardly makes much difference anyway. The pay is good, and I have a decent enough level of responsibility as a master seaman.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I just think that it should be based of your job skills. A friend of mine was in the army for 6 years and was one of the best Crew Chiefs and Blackhawk mechanics that I have ever seen. He tought so much good stuff to me and the other new guys and he got out of the army as an E-4. They tried to get him to stay in and he told them, why should I. I cant get promoted, go fuck your self.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)

In the Navy you take a rate exam and that score with awards and other cudos are the basis for promotion, although the commander could do a command promote.

My command tried to get me to stay in when my hitch was up. I told them I wanted a CP to first class, they told me if I do good on the rate exam it will be considered - I told them to kiss my ass! If I was that valuable, they will CP.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Good for you, I would have done the same. I am getting out. The Army is getting to political for me. I can not do it anymore.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 13, 2005)

I served as under-lieutnant of the Mountain Artillery (Alpini, the ones with the eagle pen on the hat) 
I quit at the end of the mandatory service and later got the second star, so I was a lieutnant in the end. 
Actually I still am, cause as an officer you don't lose your rank; moreover I am not officially 'off the hook' but on 'unlimited license'

Was a good time, we went almost as high as airplanes (last camp we set the battery at 2500m on the Alps) but with howitzers and mules!
Unfortunately it was 24 years ago, I am really getting an old man...

From time to time I am still in contact with my ex-comrades, one of them decided to sign in the Army and is now a Colonel in the NATO mission in Baghdad.

A brilliant guy recently set up a site for 'my' Group, so I attach the link for those interested, but it's only in Italian

http://www.gruppovicenza.it/index.html


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry about your friend Alder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

It is a shame. The army is losing people because of the way it has turned into.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good for you, I would have done the same. I am getting out. The Army is getting to political for me. I can not do it anymore.



Yep - I hear you - after a while it seems you reach a "bog" when in the military, and it doesn't matter what branch you're in!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I have reached that bog. I love my job but can enjoy it in the civilian world better.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Parmigiano, you're an officer? 
Awww, man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Dont go there NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe we should set up a wardroom forum for officers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

How about a completely seperate forum.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey hey guys, take it easy  

I was in the army for just 16 months and I left in January 1982!
In Italy the military service was mandatory then, and if you had completed the high school you had the option to file a petition for admission at the aux officer school. The drawback was that you had 16 months of service instead of 12. I filed my forms, passed some test and was accepted. 
And since I was a real 'big block' (63 kg fully dressed) I was immediately shipped to one of the most physically demanding destinations. The average comrade was typically twice my size, and since they were mostly locals they knew much more than me how to approach the Alps: I had little to teach and a lot to learn. But I was reasonably good in computing the parameters to fire the guns!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

We are kidding Parm.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds like it was actually pretty interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I am sure you enjoyed it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice too have you here Lieutinent! Just too update you i wish too join ROTC when i go too 9th grade. Want to go into the Army.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey -38... 

Ur usage of the word "too" is bordering on criminal.... The ONLY times u use it is as follows....

"There are TOO many people in Manhatten."
"I want to go to the prom TOO."

These below sentences look plain stoopid redneckish.................

"I want too go too the park and pick strawberries."
"Too get too high school, I need too get too junior high."

The proper ways to type those sayings is as follows.....

I want to go to the park and pick strawberries...
To get to high school, I need to get to junior high...

Got it now???


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry to join in the beasting, but what is a Lieutinent? 

A junior officer who's house trained?


----------



## matzos (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi just a quick post to say hello, I'm a serving member of the RAF, I have been for the last 29 years, still got 8 to go, Photographer by trade.
My early trade was based on photographic reconnaissance, we would upload all the film into the aircraft cameras, process the film on the planes return and then produced prints from the film. Great job it got me around the world.

I have a love of wartime photo reconnaissance imagery and have started to build up my collection. I also have started a website showing examples of photo-recce imagery:
http://www.airrecce.netfirms.com
Have a look.

Well time to go, I hope to be posting some imagery onto this site very some.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeexcellent! Our cadre of service members is growing!  
Soon we'll be powerful enough to march on the entire internet! MWAA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HAAAAAAAAA!!!  

*ahem*
Welcome matzos.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the English lesson Les...  asshole


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2005)

Youre welcome u little 13 year old shiitbird....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh Les, ''Shit" is spelled with one i, not two!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2005)

No it's spelled with two **!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

If u dont type shiit with 2 i's, it gets censored as shit ...

Dont get pissy at me Alabama boy... Ill bend u over my knee and spank ur redneck little ass...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd like to see you try, Yankee!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad to see my English lesson worked, Bubba Gump......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't need your English lesson, Taxi driver!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

The hell u didnt Hillbilly Wonderkid....... To Too Two........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

Dont be a smart ass, (which your not...).


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Smarter than ull ever live to be...


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 21, 2005)

(Sits back and watches the show with a beer)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Gonna be a boring show.... I got things on my ass older than he is.....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2005)

The doctor can remove them y'know? 

Anywho...fight, fight, fight, fight, fight...ah, I got bored.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Yea, but those parasites are like my children now....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

Old age is doing strange things to you man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

And to my ass........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh wait. Your not a smart ass, its just an old ass that has aged as much as you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Ummmm.... Ok..


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 22, 2005)

I feel sorry for your ass. It bet it hates being on a pompous northerner like you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2005)

Better to be a pompous northerner than some inbred, banjo playin, sister banging redneck from Alabama....

WHO CANT SPELL!!! 

Dude, ur embarassing the other Americans here... For christ sakes, Pisis, Maestro, Toffi, and Ariel all type english better than u, and they live across the Atlantic Ocean........

Give it a break and argue with ur brother over who gets first dibs on ur 12 year old cousin......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually Maestro lives across Lake Ontario, but I see your point.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Even lancs english is better, and hes an English Redneck...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

There's no such thing as an English redneck. He's a swampie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Janner. The English equivalent of a Redneck


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2005)

First, i can spell. Second I AM NOT A FREAKING REDNECK!!!
But you are a ignorant northerner who likes picking on people! Thats how all New Yorkers are. They think they are better than everyone else but they are not.
Oh and nice too have you back CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

> First, i can spell.





> Oh and nice too have you back CC


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> But you are a ignorant northerner who likes picking on people! Thats how all New Yorkers are. They think they are better than everyone else but they are not.



I'M FROM NEW YORK!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

And you think you're better than everyone, don't you FB? There should be three things here, there's the Confed South, Yankee North and English. 

Confed South don't think. Yankee North think they're better than everyone. And English well, we know we're better than everyone. 

And stop trying to steal the American term "redneck" it's their own. Just because they stole our language and violated it's fragile ways it doesn't mean you do it to them. 

And really, P-38, if you're going to claim you can spell at least learn how to first.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

plan_D said:


> And you think you're better than everyone, don't you FB?



Well, Yea! er, no well, maybe....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm from the "true north", and I _know_ I'm better. 

...than my neighbour, Todd. He's an idiot.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

How much of an idiot?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm from the "true north", and I _know_ I'm better.
> 
> ...than my neighbour, Todd. He's an idiot.



Hey - you're not fooling us NS! We know why you folks say "EH" to everyone! It means 'Erass Hole'! You're actually condesending to everyone you sneeky Canucks!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

He's like Jed Clampett, D. It's like living next door to the Beverly Hillbillies. 

"Y'all come back now, ya heyah?"

Yeah, go f*ck yourself.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> He's like Jed Clampett, D. It's like living next door to the Beverly Hillbillies.
> 
> "Y'all come back now, ya heyah?"
> 
> Yeah, go f*ck yourself.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

You should slap him, NS. That's my conclusion.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Hit him with a 2 X 4 with a rusty nail driven thru it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I _have_ considered it. 

And uh...yeah...yeah, _that's_ why we say "eh" so much. Yeah, it's not because we're backwards hicks...no...:-"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I _have_ considered it.
> 
> And uh...yeah...yeah, _that's_ why we say "eh" so much. Yeah, it's not because we're backwards hicks...no...:-"



I know!


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 23, 2005)

Since we are talking about our courtyards, here is an instrustion video to understand the differences between Italy and the rest of Europe, just in case somebody wants to visit...

Just unzip and play the .exe, have fun


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

I see, Italy is trying to tell everyone it's different from Europe. Britain is the one that stands out from Europe in reality. You're all continental goons, although I suppose Italy does have the Alps to seperate it.

That was funny though. Although it does give the rest of the Continental SCUM too much credit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Gee D, you're as diplomatic as the North Korean Air Force!


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, hey pD, it is maybe that the weird way you guys (and the Japs) use to drive is somewhat impairing the proper blood circulation in the brain cells?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you know what the really funny thing is? The reason you lot drive on the right is because of Napoleon. How about that, eh? A Corsican controlling the French informed you all to drive on the right. Before that, you all drove on the left like us. 

Frenchie ass suckers.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Do you know what the really funny thing is? The reason you lot drive on the right is because of Napoleon. How about that, eh? A Corsican controlling the French informed you all to drive on the right. Before that, you all drove on the left like us.
> 
> Frenchie ass suckers.



I'd like to see you address the EU Parlament someday!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe it would go something like this;

"I have come here today to inform you all of a grave problem that Europe, and the World, is suffering today. The problem I am refering to is the fact that you're all dicks!"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Why am I not surprised!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoopie... I dont think the English are better than Americans! ( I have to defend my country,) Because dont alot of British have bad dentists and most of your teeth are...ummm...Not very pleasant?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2005)

So good dental health is the basis for ur statement that Americans are better than the Brits??

Whic one of my English pals is gonna smack him first????

My moneys on pD......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> My moneys on pD......



Yep! - I'm taking cover now, I hate splatter!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh shut up Primus! PD made a statement about Americans first...pompous northerner 

Oh and by the way Les, "whic" is spelled W-H-I-C-H. (Just for your ignorance.  )


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

So it must be true that those Rednecks are livin' back in the freakin' stone age. Get a new stereotype of the English or, even better come over and tell us all we've got bad teeth so I can rip your throat out with mine. 

Can't say I've ever seen a Redneck with a full set of teeth. All that inbreedin' does cause serious physical problems.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaand we're off!! 
PD takes an early lead!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah - a Canuck speaks! Safe in the knowledge that he gets the best of both sides of the pond!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep. We drive on the right, yet still enjoy a good cup o' tea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2005)

-38 u are about to have a situation on ur hands, so I suggest u shut ur mouth and silence ur fingers now..... The last thing u need is me pissed at u...

And that was a typo, to too two...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2005)

-38, you would be best to heed that advice.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 24, 2005)

Trust me, not all of us Brits have bad teeth, come over here and say that to me, to my face!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)

First, i apoligize for making that statement about British teeth. But Les is pissing me off big time. Like i said Les, your a bully who has a smart allec mouth. Im not afraid to get in a argument with you either.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 24, 2005)

Trouble is though - is that Les is Admin, been on the boards much longer than yourself, and has the backing of all the other staff. 

For the record, I'm not terribly worried about Americans pointing up British stereotypes - if they've visited our island then they only mean it in jest, and nine times out of ten back it up with something positive to say as well, and if an American slags off the U.K and they haven't been here - well, what do they know?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

I wasn't angry - I just had the good excuse to mock him. And we all know I hate you American scum. I saw a TV programme that said it was possible that the first Americans (of all time) could have come from Europe. Well isn't that a surprise, Europeans are scum too!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

As Med pointed out, I don't matter at all in this as I'm only a Canadian. (  ) But if _we_ can laugh in the face of mockery, _anyone_ can! 
Stereotypes?! You all wanna tell _me_ about stereotypes?! 

"Eh, hoos aboot some more back bacon, eh? Wouldn't want the pet beaver ta die o' starvation, eh? We may have ta bring 'im inta tha igloo fer the night, eh?".

C'maaawn! 

Hell, we don't even take _ourselves_ seriously half the time. We're just ignorant and isolated up here in all this arctic tundra y'know.
Come on fellas, I know there's a little Canuck in all of ya!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)

We do think you Canadians are funny stuff!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2005)

I have straightened -38 out with a PM... We shall not disgrace this forum with mindless insulting banter...

Oh and BTW, I hate everyone... I dont discern between English and French and Canadian and Russian and Finnish and German and Japanese....

British teeth, French body odor, Canadian nipple hair, German bad breath...

I HATE U ALL AND WISH A THOUSAND DEATHS UPON EVERY STINKING ONE OF U!!!!!

USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 24, 2005)

If I was a Brit and a Yank told me that all Brits are supposed to have bad teeth, I'd bite em!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

Nipple hair? I gotta admit, that's a new one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Nipple hair? I thought only Asians and fat people got that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2005)

I was using that statement to make a point, although, this one time, at Band Camp...........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)

You went to Band Camp? I cant imagine that!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

Although I went through my basic seamanship course with a guy who was turned on by chicks with hairy armpits. 

God!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2005)

U know, I expect some of the worthless crap that comes outta my keyboard to be lost to the lack of British humor, or the loss of translated humor for the Czechs.....

But dammit, I try to throw out alittle American Pie: The Movie, and it gets lost on MY OWN countrymen....

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

I got it les...

Not that you care...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, Im glad to see that someone appreciates my humor, slight as it may be...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmm..., Ok.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

Lack of British humour? That's the Germans. And I got it too. You may see us as being in Victorian times with tophats and women only showin' their ankles on your TV but really - we're not that far behind, honest.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, Germans do have a lack of humor. Dont worry Alder, you have as much humor as any of us Americans or British!


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I have straightened -38 out with a PM... We shall not disgrace this forum with mindless insulting banter...
> 
> Oh and BTW, I hate everyone... I dont discern between English and French and Canadian and Russian and Finnish and German and Japanese....
> 
> ...



... I always suspected that Cristoforo Colombo made a BIG mistake...


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I was using that statement to make a point, although, this one time, at Band Camp...........



Didn't know you played the flute......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

The flute?!?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

I think the tall people need to stop telling jokes, cos were obviously so much taller than everyone else that they're just going over everyones heads.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> The flute?!?!



Guess you were right Les!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

What? Whats wrong with me saying that! He doesent seem like a person 
who can plays the flute. (Let alone be in band!)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOSH!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

Let me re phrase that: "Someone who i wouldn't see playing the flute."


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2005)

He didnt even get it after I named the Movie the quote was from.....

-38, go rent the movie, American Pie.....


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

For an extra clue the line is from Aliyson Hannigan's character.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoosh? What does that mean?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2005)

Dear God........

When a sailplane flies 4 feet over ur head, the sound u hear is a "whoosh"....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep, the difference being that the whoosh was a joke that flew right on by.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Dear God...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok i get it! Ive only seen American Pie 2 and American Wedding!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 26, 2005)

Get a dollar, P-38. Go on e-bay, and buy a clue.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 27, 2005)

Very funny.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Or just rent the movie.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 27, 2005)

Whatever..


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Dont worry 38 I aint seen either movie all i know about one is some kid puts his talley whacker in a pie, and I dont know what a red neck is or why he's called that. As far as gnashers go the younger generation is much more concerned in the UK at smiley smiley chompers than mine as long as I have one pickle chaser left i'm happy.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh yeah! I heard about that part. What an idiot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow this thread spun out while I was gone!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

You sound shocked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I know I should not be, this is the norm around here.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

So when you going out to sea again NS? Anytime soon?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Is that a good thing?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

It's always a good thing. It's me job.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck and try to have fun NS!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a feeling NS will make the best out of it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats good.


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 6, 2005)

So have we come to any consensus?

Kiwimac


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

What are you talking about man? Were just telling NS have fun when he goes to sea!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 6, 2005)

Living in a cramped, sweaty, stinky tube beneath the ocean? What's not to love?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2005)

Freakin Bubblehead....... You know, I heard that submariners have found the secret on how to make love to a dolphin.....

Wanna share any swabbie secrets NS???


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Undersea beauty tip No.1:

- Unscented baby wipes help to keep those sensitive areas fresh and minimize those unsightly sweat stains. Also, absorbent towel can make a handy substitute for underwear.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Undersea beauty tip No.1:
> 
> - Unscented baby wipes help to keep those sensitive areas fresh and minimize those unsightly sweat stains. Also, absorbent towel can make a handy substitute for underwear.



No wonder why I spent most of my adult like working on an aircraft that blow up submarines


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Now why would any sane human being want to blow up a submarine? 

Besides for the obvious threat they can pose.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Now why would any sane human being want to blow up a submarine?





Nonskimmer said:


> Undersea beauty tip No.1:
> 
> - Unscented baby wipes help to keep those sensitive areas fresh and minimize those unsightly sweat stains. Also, absorbent towel can make a handy substitute for underwear.




THAT'S JUST PLAIN, WELL.......SICK!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Hell no. It just enhances ones appreciation for the simpler things in life, like soap and fresh water.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

hehe Don't forget your gold bond powder, for a fresh nutsack.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah yes, we can't forget the ol' anti-itch powder. I always keep a large bottle stuffed at the foot of my bunk.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hell no. It just enhances ones appreciation for the simpler things in life, like soap and fresh water.



So does the desert.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmm, good point. But that's more of a dry heat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Very true, but all said, I would not trade it for a submarine any day. I like seeing the sky.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 7, 2005)

Im with Alder. I would either fly in a UH60 down to a LZ or ride in a Humvee or in one of those Infantry tanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2005)

Infantry tanks? Do you mean the Bradley Fighting Vehicle?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

lol.... No he's talking about the ones that the grunts jump onto whenever they can hitch a free ride....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL, the grunts try and catch rides with anything they can. We would land someplace and they would run out "Hey you guys going to Mosul!?" If we were and we had space we would take them. We used to joke around about it and say we were going to put *Johnny Cab *signs on our doors. The call sign that the army gave us to use in Iraq (normally it is Knighthawks) was *Angry Cat *(example Angry Cat 21) and we said that the *Cat* stood for *Combat Air Taxi*.

Overall though we did not mind, it was a hell of lot safer to fly than drive and get hit by IED's.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 9, 2005)

Correct Alder, Bradley Fighting Vechicles. I wouldn't mind riding in one of those or a UH60.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Or a submarine.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry NS, im not much of a Navy person. My relatives who were in the armed forces were always in the Army. National Guard, Regular, Army Air Corps, (Great Uncle in WWII) I dont think we have had anyone else to serve in a different branch of the military.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Correct Alder, Bradley Fighting Vechicles. I wouldn't mind riding in one of those or a UH60.




Bradley Fighting Vehicals = Tin Can RPG Magnets


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Sorry NS, im not much of a Navy person. My relatives who were in the armed forces were always in the Army.


Big deal. My grandfather was in the Air Force, my great grandfather was in the Army, and my uncle and great uncle were both Army paratroopers. 
I did have two cousins in the Navy though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Well lets see my German Grandfather was in the Wehrmacht in WW2 but I do not know anything else about any of my other German relatives before him being in the army. I know my German Uncles served there normal time in the German Army for 18 months after they got out of school.

On the American side of my family, my father was in the Army for 22 years (not sure on that it could have been 24, I will have to ask him) and the Navy for 2 years. My American Grandfather was in the US Army and his father was in the US Army. Several of my Uncles were in the Marines but most of them were in the Army.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

My only point was that one particular branch of service didn't become the necessity in my family. My great grandfather on the other side was actually a Mountie. He was in the old Northwest Mounted Police, before they became the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. He worked up in the Yukon, with a dog team and everything.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh I never said it was a bad thing, I was just going with the flow of the convo.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, im not really much of a Navy person still. Alder, i would call that irony for you grandfather who was in the Wermacht. His grandson being in the American Army while he was in the German army!

Twist of irony but cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Why'd your dad switch to the Navy after 22 years in the Army, Adler?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah. How come? I would've remained in the Army.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

He did not switch after 22 years. After 4 years in the army he switched the Navy for 2 years and then went back into the Army.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok. But why? The Navy not all it was cracked up to be?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I dont know. I will have to ask him. I think it is because after his stint in the Navy he decided to go to Flight School and the Navy would not let him fly but the Army would.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

That makes sense.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Dont know will see when I go and visit him in a couple of weeks unless he calls me.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

RN all the way lads.
Both my grandfathers were in the Navy, although one was a hush hush.
One of my uncles is training officers at sandhurst, i think he is still a major. Another used to be a _real_ Marine but now works in the aviation industry. 
I'm the first of my generation in the family to get a real job and the only one i believe bar my brother with any interest in the armed forces.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2006)

And if the title of the thread reads, "Were YOU ever in the Armed Forces", why would u think that ur post has any relevance whatsoever????

We are all gracious that ur family members have taken it upon themselves to put their lives on the line and sacrifice their lives for their country....

But wtf are u implying about the whole "get a real job" crap??? My military stint was the greatest job I ever had, and it cant get anymore real than having people shoot at u....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2006)

hole in the ground said:


> RN all the way lads.
> Both my grandfathers were in the Navy, although one was a hush hush.
> One of my uncles is training officers at sandhurst, i think he is still a major. Another used to be a _real_ Marine but now works in the aviation industry.
> I'm the first of my generation in the family to get a real job and the only one i believe bar my brother with any interest in the armed forces.



My uncle flew in B-29s....My brother was in Vietnam.......My Grandfather was a general........

On this thread it means squat!

Ask one of your troops serving in Iraq or Afghanistan if they have a real job!!!!


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

woah there boy.
I was implying that i had a real job in the armed forces.
All the rest of my cousins have part time work doing odd jobs.
calm down there.

Sorry to cause such an outburst. Any offensive statements should be pointed out and will be removed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn I thought the same thing. I was going ask you if I have a real job. Flying around Iraq and getting shot at!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2006)

hole in the ground said:


> woah there boy.
> I was implying that i had a real job in the armed forces.
> All the rest of my cousins have part time work doing odd jobs.
> calm down there.
> ...


No sweat!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Another navy dude. Cool.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Another navy dude. Cool.



Yep!!!!


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes unrotunately im a skimmer. Sorry to disapoint. BTW hows the subs, still got "pizza sized" holes in?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

hole in the ground said:


> Yes unrotunately im a skimmer. Sorry to disapoint.


Hey, no worries. I was one for 14 years, before I went insane. 



hole in the ground said:


> BTW hows the subs, still got "pizza sized" holes in?


Fortunately, no. As I'm sure you're aware though, the media has an annoying tendency to blow things out of proportion.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

lol yeah 
[off topic coment coming up...... look here it is]
does anyone know how big
'pizza sized' actualy is?
Im guessing the same size as a length of string


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

It was more of a small pizza. About the size of a dessert plate. 
And it wasn't even in the pressure hull, just the casing, and was easily repaired. It didn't effect watertight integrity one bit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2006)

No sweat there hole, but we vets have a tendency to get alittle excited over things like that.....

Just do me a favor and dont tell me to calm down, cause from what u posted, I had every reason to jump ur ***...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Agreed Les. I was about to have a fit, but its all cool now hole!

We Army guys eat Navy guys for Breakfast....

Just not SEALS!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

Yea whats funny about that Adler is that we SEALs, and Navy-Men worldwide, sh*t out Army guys right after we jerk off our Marine.... Then, of course, we have to wipe our Air Force and flush the whole gimmick down the Coast Guard....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehe too funny. The old interservice rivalries are alive and well here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

Navy! Yeah!!  

_"Come cheer up me lads, 'tis to glory we steer..."_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea whats funny about that Adler is that we SEALs, and Navy-Men worldwide, sh*t out Army guys right after we jerk off our Marine.... Then, of course, we have to wipe our Air Force and flush the whole gimmick down the Coast Guard....





Thats funny. The old rivalries are fun. The great thing is in the end we are all on the same side and kick *** together!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...we are all on the same side and kick *** together!


Yeah, usually each others.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## pbfoot (Jul 5, 2006)

The only troubles I've had with the other services (army / navy) is that I have to type slower for you


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 5, 2006)

I had a long and industrious career in the Boy Army of America. Mainly as a Scout. : )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

I was a scout and I want my kids to be a scout as well. I dont know if I want my kids to join the military like I did though. Yeah I had a great time and it was a great experience but I think no parent wants there kids to go off to war and experience what they did.

If they do join the military, I want them to join the Airforce.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> The only troubles I've had with the other services (army / navy) is that I have to type slower for you


I'm sorry, could you speak up a bit? Or use bold print, or...something?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

Read from the top to the bottom for me starting from the first line


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 6, 2006)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11.

There, done.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok now try this one


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Breast one, Breast two, *****, that was easy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Try this one......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Something about being a king crab? Odd.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

I dont even think hes blind, i think its all of that salt water hes been drinking


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2006)

Or too much tommy tanking in that tube.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

Or too much deisel exhaust from the engines, but hey its better than a reactor melting down.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

All of the above.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## JeffK (Jul 28, 2006)

I served as an SAS, Saturday Afternoon Soldier in the Australian Defence Force (Well it was the Army in my day)

2RVR 16RWAR suffered my presence, which included time spent at Campbell Barracks learning Intelligence gathering, none of it stuck though.

My only Active service was in repelling a USMC MEU at Lancelin, which included having a spare pair of Marine boots jump on my jaw, nothing broken, only cracked.

But at the age of 22 I decided life was more important, and I met this young lady............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2006)

Just saying hello to everybody. Just joined this site.
I'm in the USMC and currently slogging my way through flight school in the Beech T-34C. A blast to fly when there's not an instructor choking you from the back seat! I'm putting in for Helos - and hopefully I'll get Hueys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Huey is a good helo! My Dad flew it when he was in the Army many moons ago. I am a Blackhawk crewmember in the Army (wanted Hueys but they would not give it to me). Well atleast for another 12 more days until I am out of the Army.


----------



## davparlr (Sep 10, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Huey is a good helo! My Dad flew it when he was in the Army many moons ago. I am a Blackhawk crewmember in the Army (wanted Hueys but they would not give it to me). Well atleast for another 12 more days until I am out of the Army.



Did you get a job as a aircraft mechanic in Alaska? I understand that Anchorage has the busiest small plane field in the world and the largest float plane lake (plane wise). Also saw some Blackhawks in formation and some flare activity from the Army base there.

The other day while I was visiting my sister in Big Lake, we drove by a small air museum near the Anchorage airport. It had a wing of a P-40E recovered from Dutch Harbor. A plaque said the plane was flown by a Lt. MacIntire. The wing had several rifle caliber holes in it and a few large caliber (20mm?) holes. The large caliber holes did a lot of damage. I looked the pilot up on the internet and found a pilot report from a B-17, I think, that recored his P-40 loss along with another to Zeros. Lt. MacIntire survived.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

No I have not started searching for a job yet in Alaska. My wife still has a couple of years left to finish college here in Germany before we move to Alaska. 

I want to work for Evergreen in Anchorage though, when we do move there.


----------



## davparlr (Sep 11, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No I have not started searching for a job yet in Alaska. My wife still has a couple of years left to finish college here in Germany before we move to Alaska.
> 
> I want to work for Evergreen in Anchorage though, when we do move there.



Its a beautiful place. If you like outdoor life like hunting and fishing you'll be in hog heaven. Alaska still has a lot of frontier America life style and lots of airplanes.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 12, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Just saying hello to everybody. Just joined this site.
> I'm in the USMC and currently slogging my way through flight school in the Beech T-34C. A blast to fly when there's not an instructor choking you from the back seat! I'm putting in for Helos - and hopefully I'll get Hueys.




Welcome stick around for a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Its a beautiful place. If you like outdoor life like hunting and fishing you'll be in hog heaven. Alaska still has a lot of frontier America life style and lots of airplanes.




Yeap my wife just needs to finish college so I can hurry up and get over there. Just need to find a job over here working for the government on the Army post here in Germany for now. It is so damn competetive and difficult to get one. Ill manage though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap my wife just needs to finish college so I can hurry up and get over there. Just need to find a job over here working for the government on the Army post here in Germany for now. It is so damn competetive and difficult to get one. Ill manage though.


Go to vacant positions, they have UH-60 job openings in Germany..

Recruiting

[email protected]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks but I have allready been trying for Dyncor, but that 90 day contract is actually almost over, and they will only hire me on the German side which puts a stamp in my passport which means after the contract is over I can not longer work for the Americans in Germany. It is pretty stupid.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2006)

That sucks - I'll keep my eyes and ears open....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2006)

Hope you can get to Alaska Alder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

P38 I will get to Alaska. I just need to wait here in Germany till my wife is done with college. That is the hard part because I want to stay on the American side of the house here in Germany there is only one company to work with and it is really hard to get hired on with them. Hopefully I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## facecurtian (Nov 26, 2006)

I was a "Pantom Phixer" for five years and worked on the A-7 the Corsair for two years in the Navy. I worked on the egress and environmental systems.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the Corsair. Purpose built plane. What part of the egress systems did you work on? The electronics, mechanical systems, all of them?


----------



## facecurtian (Nov 29, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I love the Corsair. Purpose built plane. What part of the egress systems did you work on? The electronics, mechanical systems, all of them?



The A-7E Corsair had the Stencil ejection seat in them. I worked on the seat it self. We had to do 440 day inspections on them. That would involve removing the canopy and de-arming the seat and removing it from the aircraft.
Once in the shop we would test the different components on the seat, get a new parachute if needed, the works.

It was interesting but I preferred the Martin-Baker seat in the F-4s.


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2006)

i was origonally due to join the parachute regiment in 1986 but had both my knees bent the wrong way playing rugby !
i eventually joined in 1990 finished basic then p company etc but i'd changed so much in the 3years that i hated every minute so i walked out on the last day possible before i had to pay to get out !


----------



## ndicki (Dec 7, 2006)

Best thing if you realized in time. It is not always easy to make your mind up like that.


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2006)

if i'd gone in when i first wanted to i'd have loved it but later i realised i'd been programed to want to be a para by my dad who spent his life in the regiment, it didnt help that people he'd beasted when he was a cpl were my cpl's on the recruit cadre so i got regular kicking but i finished all the training got my wings and qualified for a red beret but just didnt want it by then


----------



## beowulf (Dec 11, 2006)

hi
new here
spent several years as an Auxilary in the RAF Regiment
thats like the National Guard to you Americans
didnt fly tho...................just shot em down!........was an AAA unit...all the kit was ex-Argentinian war booty from the Falklands.....35mm Oerlikon cannon and Skyguard radar


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool, I was a cloud puncher as well. I was trained on the Rapier and RBS-70 missile systems.


----------



## beowulf (Dec 12, 2006)

well...when we disbanded.....we reformed as the rapier cadreisation unit ......opposite the Dead Sparrows hanger  .......6 months later i left


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all
I was in the Armed forces, it's becoming a long time ago though. I joined the Royal Green Jackets as soon as I turned 16, on reaching 17.5 I was transferred from the Juniors unit to the 2nd Battalion (formerly Kings Royal Rifle Corps) where I stayed till age 21 and left after 5 years service.
I wanted to join the Merchant Marine and saw the World doing that.


----------



## ndicki (Dec 17, 2006)

Can't have been that long ago, or you'd have DMS boots and puttees!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2006)

Seawitch said:


> Hi all
> I was in the Armed forces, it's becoming a long time ago though. I joined the Royal Green Jackets as soon as I turned 16, on reaching 17.5 I was transferred from the Juniors unit to the 2nd Battalion (formerly Kings Royal Rifle Corps) where I stayed till age 21 and left after 5 years service.
> I wanted to join the Merchant Marine and saw the World doing that.



Cool pic!


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 17, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Can't have been that long ago, or you'd have DMS boots and puttees!


Hi ndicki
That photo is of me at age 17 in 1975. I understand what you mean, however, note the white collar of the UN shirt, uniquely encouraged in the Royal Green Jackets of the 60's and 70's , the boots are actually DMS, we would be allowed to take to the cobblers and have extensions put on, so Puttees and KF shirts only came out, if you had any class, to be counted at Kit checks!
It was a rather individualist unit.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice Seawitch. Are the Royal Green Jackets like our American Green Berets?


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh My giddy bloody aunt.

On that note I give up on life for an hour or two for BEER.

P38, before inserting foot A in mouth B.....


*TRY GOOGLE YA IDJIT.*


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 20, 2006)

I spent four years in the Irish army reserve and they wear green berets.Does that mean I was elite all that time and I didn't realise it !!!!!!!!!!! I was special but not in a good way ( sigh ) .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

P-38 everyone in the British Army for the most part wheres some form of a beret. Not all of them, but most of them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wasn't a stupid question P-38. Don't let them beat you down.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope, it wasn't a dumb question at all. The green beret in the British Army has the exact opposite meaning to the US Army, '38. In the US it's reserved for the elite troops, but in the UK it's worn by the basic level troops. It's the same in Canada.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Wasn't a stupid question P-38. Don't let them beat you down.



....I was not beating him down, just explaining something...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

I know. Was referring to K9kiwi's post.  Just looking out for P-38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 20, 2006)

What I meant was are they like our Special Forces...

Oh and K9kiwi *Idiot* isnt spelled with a J!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh and thanks Matt for the reinforcement.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep. There is a time for retort. And there is a time to remain silent. Wisdom will determine your action.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> What I meant was are they like our Special Forces...
> 
> Oh and K9kiwi *Idiot* isnt spelled with a J!



Idiot isn't but eejit is, which is what Kiwi called you (if spelt wrong).


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

In Texas, "idjit" is proper spelling.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2006)

Whatever, American's spell things differently anyway...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 21, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Idiot isn't but eejit is, which is what Kiwi called you (if spelt wrong).



Well im an American and to me it was spelled wrong.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 21, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Whatever, American's spell things differently anyway...



Haha like armor, color, and organize!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

And lordy I was kidding. Gnomey, only making light of the south's preponderance to make up their own phonics.

And before any southerners get their britches in a bind, I ARE one. So I reckon you should keep your anger over yonder, your grits warm and your chew tightly between gums and cheek. 

And P-38. Don't you chime in. It is very likely that we are related. I have lots of kin in Alabama.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not really sure whether to laugh or puke, but what the hell? 

We're ahll j'st brudders in da big famlee uv man. Gimme a hug, brudders! 


*throws arms around computer monitor*

Awwwww.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well im an American and to me it was spelled wrong.



It is called slang P38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is called slang P38.



I know Alder. Its just ive never seen the word "idjit" before. Its foreign...


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 22, 2006)

Why is it I have this chewing sensation around my ankles.  

Anyway I thought that some bright General (Shinseki) said everyone was going to wear a green beret in the US Army.

That kinda knackers the Special Forces tag a tad.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> Why is it I have this chewing sensation around my ankles.
> 
> Anyway I thought that some bright General (Shinseki) said everyone was going to wear a green beret in the US Army.
> 
> That kinda knackers the Special Forces tag a tad.



I thought they were going to black berets? And rangers went to tan for distinction? I am probably totally making this up though...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm not really sure whether to laugh or puke, but what the hell?
> 
> We're ahll j'st brudders in da big famlee uv man. Gimme a hug, brudders!
> 
> ...



 And you thought I was joking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I know Alder. Its just ive never seen the word "idjit" before. Its foreign...



We used to calle each idjits instead of idiots when I was in elementary school way back before you were born. When you were still a gleam in your daddies eye.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2006)

mkloby said:


> I thought they were going to black berets? And rangers went to tan for distinction? I am probably totally making this up though...



No about 3 years ago we switched to the Black Beret. The whole army. We only wore the regular patrol caps when we were in the field or deployed. The Green Berets still where Green and the Airborne still wear maroon and the Rangers went to Tan.

The Rangers made a stink saying they have allways worn the black beret but that is not true because the Black Beret was originally for Tankers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Rangers made a stink saying they have allways worn the black beret but that is not true because the Black Beret was originally for Tankers.


I think I read about that. Heh. The tankers up here (who wear black berets also) make a stink every once in a while about the Navy wearing black berets. We had 'em first though, so tough!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 23, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I think I read about that. Heh. The tankers up here (who wear black berets also) make a stink every once in a while about the Navy wearing black berets. We had 'em first though, so tough!



He's got a point. It was the Canadian military who first introduced the Beret to us.

Man, now I want a beret. All I have is a Garrison Cap...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 23, 2006)

I do like that the Rangers, Special Forces, and Airborne have their own distinct berets anyway.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> He's got a point. It was the Canadian military who first introduced the Beret to us.
> 
> Man, now I want a beret. All I have is a Garrison Cap...


No, no, I meant the Canadian armoured crews do the complaining, not your boys, and by "We had 'em first" I meant between the Canadian Navy and our armoured forces. Are you sure the beret was influenced in the US Army by us? I'd never heard of that being the case.


Although it does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 23, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Nice Seawitch. Are the Royal Green Jackets like our American Green Berets?


Hi P38 Pilot....no, however, the Regiment has it's deepest roots in America.
Ever heard of Rogers Rangers?
The name 'Green Jacket'' stems from the Regiment wearing just that instead of Red Coats.
To quote a few lines fron the Regiments website:
They were the first to wear green uniform as camouflage rather than red, to fire the more accurate rifle instead of muskets and to react much faster to bugle calls for the open order tactics which replaced rigid squares. Their reputation ensured they were first to be selected for employment as motor battalions on the ground and as glider landed troops from the air.
Royal Green Jackets Heritage


----------



## mkloby (Dec 23, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> He's got a point. It was the Canadian military who first introduced the Beret to us.
> 
> Man, now I want a beret. All I have is a Garrison Cap...



The beret doesn't make the man  we don't wear 'em!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2006)

All I ever needed was a clean, starched dixie cup, aint that right Joe???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> All I ever needed was a clean, starched dixie cup, aint that right Joe???


YEP! But being an Airdale Mech, mine always had at least one greasy thumb print on it!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2006)

Personally, I never gave a crap about what hat I wore, unless it was cold outside, then I just wanted a warm one.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is the history of the military beret, courtesy of ibiblio...



> RESEARCH REPORT: MILITARY BERETS
> 
> 
> Beret headdress in military uniforms is a relatively modern fashion.
> ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

Interesting. 

But the paras, both British and Canadian anyway, have always worn maroon not red. Red is worn by the military police. In Canada at least.

Incidently, berets were worn by some Canadian troops well before the 1960's. Most notably by the paras and tankers in WWII, just like the Brits.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 24, 2006)

We still wear the marroon berets in the ppcli just for parade though


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 24, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> No, no, I meant the Canadian armoured crews do the complaining, not your boys, and by "We had 'em first" I meant between the Canadian Navy and our armoured forces. Are you sure the beret was influenced in the US Army by us? I'd never heard of that being the case.
> 
> 
> Although it does have a nice ring to it.



Are you sure? I read somewhere that the Canadian Army had an influence with the beret on the US military. Aw well. 

My Cadet Battalion Commander who is in the Army Reserves is allowed to wear his beret during uniform inspection. To me the beret looks better with the Class A and B than with the Garrison Cap.



Seawitch said:


> Hi P38 Pilot....no, however, the Regiment has it's deepest roots in America.
> Ever heard of Rogers Rangers?
> The name 'Green Jacket'' stems from the Regiment wearing just that instead of Red Coats.
> To quote a few lines fron the Regiments website:
> They were the first to wear green uniform as camouflage rather than red, to fire the more accurate rifle instead of muskets and to react much faster to bugle calls for the open order tactics which replaced rigid squares. Their reputation ensured they were first to be selected for employment as motor battalions on the ground and as glider landed troops from the air.



Very interesting history. I looked up Roger's Rangers. Very interesting military history especially during the French-Indian War.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 25, 2006)

Uh Huh.

And the Canadians thought the Beret up all on their lonesome, which influenced the US Military.

You just Go Girl.

(Excuse the extreme sarcasm). HALOOOOO.. Anyone home in the P-38 cockpit?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> Uh Huh. And the Canadians thought the Beret up all on their lonesome...


Cool. Musta been some lonely 'ole French fella, from the tip of the Gaspé. 

Merry Christmas, k9. 


(I'd call ya kiwi, but Ray nicked that handle long ago.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I do like that the Rangers, Special Forces, and Airborne have their own distinct berets anyway.



Most of the army hates the beret. We all wished we could go back to the Patrol Cap. There was no shaping involved nothing, just put in on your head and go, plus it blocked the sun out of your eys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

The Germans actually many differnt color berets.

Maroon - Airborne/Aviation/KSK
Red - Artillery/Engineers/Communications (signal)/Intell/Psych Ops/Anti Aircraft/Supply/NBC/Electronic Warfare/Transportion/Topography/
Black - Armour/Anti Tank units
Green - Infantry/Mechanized Infantry/Specialized Infantry/Armoured Infantry/Ceremonial Guards/ Military Bands
Blue - Medical


That is not the only way to see what there branch is though. Each branch has there own Beret device that is worn on the beret. The Devices are wreaths with some kind of motive in it. For instance the device for Airbone Troops is a wreath with an eagle diving through it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

Canadian beret colours (which are still near identical to the British):

Rifle Green (or CF Green) - infantry/artillery/engineers/signals/logistics and support
Maroon - paratroops
Black - armoured
Scarlet - military police
Tan - special operations (JTF2, CSOR)


The Navy wears black, and the Air Force wear postman blue berets on occasion, in addition to their sidecaps. SAR techs wear blaze orange.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> Uh Huh.
> 
> And the Canadians thought the Beret up all on their lonesome, which influenced the US Military.
> 
> ...



Haha. Your a real stand-up comedian...And I did read somewhere that the Canadians influenced us with the beret. And yeah, "LUCY, IM HOME!!"



DerAlderIstGelandet said:


> Most of the army hates the beret. We all wished we could go back to the Patrol Cap. There was no shaping involved nothing, just put in on your head and go, plus it blocked the sun out of your eys.



Are you kidding? The beret looks a hell of a lot better than a garrison cap. I wish our battalion would issue us berets.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

I liked the garrison cap.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Garrison caps would be a hell of alot easier, but Berets are just so much more cooler


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

They ain't too cool in the middle of August. Hotter than hell, actually. I much prefer the ballcaps we get to wear aboard, or around the dockyard. Ah, Navy.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2006)

Wore the thing back and forth to work for the most part. We were probably one of the slacker trades in the forces for spit and polish


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

You can't get much slacker than submarines, for dress. 

Berets have been authorized for back and forth wear for years now. Almost a decade now I think. In fact, I think the Army did away with the forage cap completely. Berets only.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 31, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> They ain't too cool in the middle of August. Hotter than hell, actually. I much prefer the ballcaps we get to wear aboard, or around the dockyard. Ah, Navy.



Haha the navy and their ballcaps...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys can stick with your berets, down here you can't beat the good 'ol slouch hat.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

God, I couldn't imagine having to wear a beret in the Australian heat!

Mind you, I've seen pics of the fellas in Afghanistan with their berets on. Man, that must be uncomfortable. Still not as hot as Australia I'd imagine.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 1, 2007)

Its not so much the beret i have problems with its the whole uniform in its self, jesus there so thick sweat cant even penetrate


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 2, 2007)

Beret is ok for base.

Give me a nice floppy bush hat any day for operations.

Comfortable, stick muck in it for camo, wipe sweat off.

Keeps the sweat out of your eyes.

Sweat rag round the neck and a good bush hat.

Lubly Jubly.

And it depends on night time and day time temps what you want to be wearing.

A good black wool beany hat was always in the belt kit as a part of the survival routine.

Say what you will, but if I can keep me nut warm I can think. If I can think, I can survive.

And I have picked up a few non thinkers before now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahhh, what do I know about life in the bush? Boat goes down, boat comes up (hopefully), what's on for scran, and when can I have my next beer? 

You ditch diggin' mud monkeys can hash out the desert and woodsy fashions for yourselves.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 2, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ahhh, what do I know about life in the bush? Boat goes down, boat comes up (hopefully), what's on for scran, and when can I have my next beer?
> 
> You ditch diggin' mud monkeys can hash out the desert and woodsy fashions for yourselves.



Yeah well you Parrot Shouldered Pisshead Pirates cant even remember to close F*cking hatch before sub-merging, I know its early to make jokes about that, but i think i have over-used the helicopter crash bit a little too much


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> Yeah well you Parrot Shouldered Pisshead Pirates cant even remember to close F*cking hatch before sub-merging, I know its early to make jokes about that, but i think i have over-used the helicopter crash bit a little too much


Seriously though, is that what you guys have been told? That someone forgot to shut a hatch before diving? 
Man, I dunno where you'd all be getting your info from, but I'll let you in on something in case there's any confusion. A strange thing happens to a sub when you forget to shut a hatch before submerging...It sinks. 


So no, nobody forgot to shut a bloody hatch before diving a boat. Keep at it though.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 4, 2007)

Well i know that the Chicoutimi didnt ignite for the reasons stated above, but thats the joke that spreads around the Armoury, ummmmmmmm we are insensitive pricks no doubt about that im sorry...........Atleast we know how to land a helicopter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

P38 Pilot said:


> Are you kidding? The beret looks a hell of a lot better than a garrison cap. I wish our battalion would issue us berets.



Does it look like I am kidding. The patrol cap is not the garrison cap and yes most of the army likes the patrol cap better than the Beret. The Beret is not practical, you have to shape and shave it (it does not come ready to wear outside of the bag), keep it clean and it does not block the sun out of your eyes. 

Most of the army does not wear a beret anyhow P-38 because the Army is deployed right now all the damn time, and on deployments the Beret is not authorized, just as in the field.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

a lot of British and commonwealth troops wear Berets in some areas to try and be less intimidating and more in touch with the local communities........


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> a lot of British and commonwealth troops wear Berets in some areas to try and be less intimidating and more in touch with the local communities........



I believe they used the soft cover tactic in N Ireland at times for the same reason...


----------



## ETriggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I was in from '93 to '00 in artillery and infantry. Never wore the beret. My little brother was in Afghanistan for a year and he only wore boonie hats. Snipers usually get to do what they like..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Actually all soldiers in Afganistan and Iraq wear the boonie cap. I was in aviation and I wore the Boonie Cap...


----------



## Marriott (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in the Canadian Army Reserves. I'm in basic training right now, and am going on an excercise in a week


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think I even seen a TV in basic let alone a computer , The first thing I learnt was never do basic in the winter the snow and wet kills the boots. So being incredibly smart I used future floor wax . Bad move the shoes turned white in the salt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

When I was in basic we never ever got to use a computer or a TV for all 9 weeks of it. All we did was eat, sleep and **** the Army. The Drill SGTs would tell us when to get up, when to go to the latrine, when to eat, when to jump, when to run.

A typical day was wake up, get smoked by screaming DS, do PT, get smoked by Screaming DS, eat, get smoked by LT who thought he was cool, shower, get smoked by screaming DS, Conduct Training, get smoked by screaming DS, conduct training, eat, get smoked by screaming 1SG, conduct training, get smoked by screaming DS, eat, get smoked by screaming DS, march, get smoked by screaming DS, shower, get smoked by screaming DS, go to bed, and sometimes get woken up in the middle of night and smoked by screaming DS.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When I was in basic we never ever got to use a computer or a TV for all 9 weeks of it. All we did was eat, sleep and **** the Army. The Drill SGTs would tell us when to get up, when to go to the latrine, when to eat, when to jump, when to run.
> 
> A typical day was wake up, get smoked by screaming DS, do PT, get smoked by Screaming DS, eat, get smoked by LT who thought he was cool, shower, get smoked by screaming DS, Conduct Training, get smoked by screaming DS, conduct training, eat, get smoked by screaming 1SG, conduct training, get smoked by screaming DS, eat, get smoked by screaming DS, march, get smoked by screaming DS, shower, get smoked by screaming DS, go to bed, and sometimes get woken up in the middle of night and smoked by screaming DS.


( 9 weeks what a holiday ours was 12 of which i managed O leave because of my attentiveness to detail


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

9 weeks was just Basic and then as soon as we finished basic we went to Advanced training for 14 weeks for a total of 23 weeks of training.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 10, 2007)

I knew how much I had been sheltered when in basic I heard my Marine DI 
sandwich "Jesus Christ" around "f**king", and I was stunned enough that
he screamed into my face because my jaw had dropped open. My goodness,
how green was I? Sadly, I never really did learn to curse like a sailor. It's
a true artform and I came up short.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

I only cursed crazy when I was in uniform at the hanger or in the field with the guys. It was like having the game face on. As soon as I got home and took off the uniform or flightsuit the language stopped.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2007)

Our Basic was 12 weeks then you went to advanced but I did master something the US guys seem to lack and that was drill (excluding the drill teams)8)


----------



## Marriott (Apr 10, 2007)

we did Nuclear Biological Chemical Defense/Warfare training today...next week we go into the gas hut for the actual gassing of us. We had to use the old 1983 suits for training. My god do those things ever make ya sweat.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Trying having a firefight with that **** on...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

Or wearing that garb in the desert. I hated those old masks


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I only cursed crazy when I was in uniform at the hanger or in the field with the guys. It was like having the game face on. As soon as I got home and took off the uniform or flightsuit the language stopped.



I remember my first leave home, eating dinner with my mom and pop. I said "This is some great effing chow, Mom". My mom's jaw hit the floor and my pop was rolling on the floor. He was a Marine between WWII and Korea.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 11, 2007)

Marriott said:


> I'm in the Canadian Army Reserves. I'm in basic training right now, and am going on an excercise in a week




I dont see how you would be allowed to be using a computer.........are you in High School...

cuz i know that training days are set not to interfere with school.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting info hussars...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Marriott said:


> we did Nuclear Biological Chemical Defense/Warfare training today...next week we go into the gas hut for the actual gassing of us. We had to use the old 1983 suits for training. My god do those things ever make ya sweat.



The Gas chamber is great! I had a really bad cold when I went in and after I came out my cold was all gone. It drained out of my nose and every pore in my body! Pretty nasty but when I look back on it, it was quite fun.

And yeah Eric pointed out, wait till you have to wear that in the desert! It blows, dehydration my friend!

Could you also please answer Hussars question as well...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I remember my first leave home, eating dinner with my mom and pop. I said "This is some great effing chow, Mom". My mom's jaw hit the floor and my pop was rolling on the floor. He was a Marine between WWII and Korea.



Yeah I had a similiar situation as well. My father was just laughing but then again he spent 3 years as a Drill SGT before going to flight school.


----------



## Marriott (Apr 12, 2007)

because im in the Reserves it is part time, and i just go to the armories in my city every weekday 0900-1600, and then the odd weekend i'll be there and then theres the excercises like the one next week. I get home around 4:30 in the afternoon and thats when i go on the computer. If i was training for Regular Force i would be in Meaford doing this and wouldn't have access to a computer. Thats what i love so much is that i can be home late afternoon and have time to do regular stuff. But for July i will only be home on weekends if im lucky because im doing my Infantry course to become fully qualified which means i wont be using the computer at all during the week and possibly during weekends.


----------



## Marriott (Apr 12, 2007)

oh and i do one full day and then one hour each additional day of schoolwork related to my regiment and military history to get my school credits for this semester.


----------



## renrich (Apr 12, 2007)

The day we went to the gas chamber was the same day we were to crawl the infiltration course. It was hot and humid( we were having global warming) everyone's fatigues were soaking wet( we looked like we had been swimming) On a 5 mile march from the rifle range a few weeks before we had had 38 men out of around 180 pass out from heat exhaustion, they were following us with ambulances and deuce and 1/2s and picking them up and throwing them in the back. It was hilly and when someone passed out you could hear them hit the pavement and then hear their steel pot roll down to the bottom of the hill. Anyway, after going through the gas chamber my squad along with an lt from the cadre were marching along toward the infiltration course and a jeep drove up with a bird colonel in it and he said"get these men in the shade" I thought,"thank you God" and found some trees. A trainee had died from heat stroke so we waited until night before we crawled the infiltration course. I had lived in Texas all my life, mostly before air conditioning, had been through 2 a days in San Antonio and Kingsville many times and I was never as hot as I was at Fort Knox.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

We did the gas chamber the 2nd week we were in Basic. The day we did the infiltration course though we were going through all these combat scenerios and the Drill SGTs were gassing us with CS grenades throughout the mock battles.

We did the infiltration course at night as well and I was real glad because it had cooled down by then and also you could see the Tracer fire going over your heads better.


----------



## renrich (Apr 13, 2007)

You sure could see the tracer rounds alright. When I went through basic in 1959, most of the cadre NCOs were Korean War vets and they were almost all really good people and very good at what they did. I look back on it and think how lucky we as a nation are to have men as competent as they were to serve especially for what they earned in those days. One of those NCOs was named Plaster and I believe he is either the Plaster who earned a commision and became the famous sniper and special ops guy or his brother because he certainly resembled the Plaster I have seen on the history and military channel.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2007)

Very interesting renrich...


----------



## renrich (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, Plaster was a MSgt in my company and I have a picture of him in a book I got about our basic training and every time I see Major (I think) Plaster on TV I think about the resmblance except he had more hair in 1959.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2007)

Then ur probably right then, as the name Plaster is very unique...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 13, 2007)

Seeing the tracer fire during night ops has always been one of my favorite evolutions. It's amazing the crazy trajectories that the rounds take when they strike objects.

Adler - I enjoy the gas chamber too! It does clear out your head! It's sweet when you take a shower just after it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2007)

Its amazing what tracer fire looks like with an NVG set on, especially the Soviet bloc type...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

I sometimes would even get side tracked watching tracers comeing up from the ground in Iraq when were flying at night. I would have to catch myself and tell myself to stay alert. You learned over time to stop being awed by it.


----------



## renrich (Apr 15, 2007)

Speaking of tracers there is something I should have known for a long time( as I used to be a hand loader and studied ballistics) but fairly recently learned and that is that tracer bullets don't have the same trajectory as a regular bullet so seeing tracers around your target in a dogfight does not necessarily mean you are hitting your target. In fact some pilots did not want tracers in their ammunition because it warned the pilot of your target you were shooting at him. Would some of you with operational experience discuss this. I remember firing a M2 50BMG at tanks and trucks on a range at FT Hood and watching the tracers richochet for what seemed like a long way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Well for Door Gunnary from the Blackhawk Tracer fire was helpfull because you could still use the tracers to walk your rounds in. Granted in the desert you really did not need tracers because you could see the dust coming up.


----------



## renrich (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess at two hundred yards or so the difference in trajectorys would not be much but at 4 or 500 yards or more it could start being significant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes it would.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Especially at night. I recall reading about an F4U on strike missions in Korea at night. The pilot intercepted a NK convoy rounding a hill side. He pours in some 20mm, sees tracer fire immediately returned and breaks engagement. Making another pass, he notices immediate return fire. Only then does he realize that he was seeing his own tracer ricochets and the illusion that they were coming towards him due to the lack of depth perception.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

I can see that happening. I allways enjoyed sitting on the berm watching the tracer fires boune up into the sky.


----------



## renrich (Apr 17, 2007)

Adler, I had never fired a big bore rifle until I went to basic. I had made life miserable for jack rabbits on a farm with a Winchester bolt action and a pocket full of 22 shorts(all I could afford) and I had limited a few times on doves with a 12 gauge Mod 97 Winchester. Anyway, when they turned me loose on the 1000 inch and later KD range with that lovely Garand #5182609 and lots of that shiny ammunition(which I did not have buy) I thought I had died and gone to heaven. I still marvel at how those NCOs could take some city boy who had never pulled a trigger and teach him how to shoot that hard kicking, relatively speaking, M1 rifle and actually hit the target a lot of the time. I don't believe in UMT. I treasure our all voluteer army but I almost would like to see it mandatory that all young men have to go and learn basic skills with a military rifle.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2007)

renrich said:


> I treasure our all voluteer army but I almost would like to see it mandatory that all young men have to go and learn basic skills with a military rifle.



I think that many of the liberals in this country would have a heart attack and stop breathing if subjected to military discipline. Well, I'm not opposed to the thought of that


----------



## renrich (Apr 18, 2007)

That would be one way to handle them, either convert them or eliminate them. I wonder if a program where every able bodied male say at the age of 18 had to go through basic training would keep something like happened at VT from happening?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

My old Division Commander supports a reinstatment of the Draft.


----------



## renrich (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess I am not really advocating a return of the draft. For one thing I believe there are more technical skills needed in the US Army(where most draftees would go) Draftees probably would not have the educational background or motivation to satisfy the needs of an ever more technical military. Plus a draft system would have to deal with the female problem. In order to be PC you would have to draft females on an equal basis with males. My daughters are too old for the draft now, but if they were not, they would be drafted over my dead body, unless our country had run out of men. What I am talking about is some kind of National Service where 18 years old males would have a mandatory 10 weeks comparable to basic training where they would learn some thing about discipline, drill, teamwork, Code of Conduct, the rifle and marksmanship and the ethical and moral values of the US Military. Sure could not hurt anyone but I guess I am going against my conservative belief in less government not more. That sort of program would be a monumental undertaking and be very costly. Anyway, I am thankful for the short time I spent in uniform.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 18, 2007)

I think one of the biggest problem facing the military now is retention. We keep losing good NCOs and officers getting out because they're tired of seeing their children age in photographs. Obviously, there's not a whole lot that can be done about this right now...
Compulsory service would be massively expensive, and doesn't fit America's need right now, in my opinion. There's just too high of a volume of males coming of age annually... I know you weren't actually serious, though.


----------



## renrich (Apr 19, 2007)

I was actually serious for a minute or two but realise that compulsory national service is neither practical or practicable. The left's answer to every problem in society is more government, higher taxes and more government control of our lives. I am not welcome in that camp.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I think one of the biggest problem facing the military now is retention. We keep losing good NCOs and officers getting out because they're tired of seeing their children age in photographs. Obviously, there's not a whole lot that can be done about this right now...



And that is why I got out. After being deployed twice for 22 months in a 29 month time period and knowing that another 15 months of deployment would 9 to 12 months down the road again, I decided my family was more important to me.

Another reason was money as well. I can do the same job that I did in the Army on the Civilian side and make more money and not have to be away from my family for months on end.


----------



## Canberra Man (Jun 3, 2008)

I can really lay claim to being in all three. When I left school in 1944, I started work as a Naval messenger on the Grimsby Naval Base, HMS Beaver, I was there for two years. Then came National Service in 1948, Royal Artillery Ack Ack. Being a glutton for punishment, I was in the Royal Air Force three months after leaving the army! I trained as electrical mechanic (air) and ended up on 617 Squadron servicing Lincolns and then, the Canberra. Hows that for service!!

Ken


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 11, 2009)

Well then...
I served under ex-Yu flag from sep. 1990 till aug 1991, divided to 6 months as an AAA trainee, then 5 months as a commander of the Praga V3S 30mm self propelled gun .
Next I've served for 8 months in 1993 in Croatian armed forces in infantry, and one month in 1995.


----------



## MT Hopper (Jun 23, 2009)

Ex RCAF served 20 years. Started as an AC2 electricianin the RCAF . Ended up as a Captain Flight Enginer then Staff Officer AERE Air Command Command Headquarters in the Air Element Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard, MT!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi MT nice to meet you.
Stop by the Basic section and let everyone know you are here. 
Basic - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
It's where most of the introductions take place.

Looking forward to more input from you.


Wheelsup


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately individuals with Celiac Disease (an autoimmune reaction to a protein in wheat, barley, rye, and a couple other grains) can't serve, or I would have been happy to. Since I couldn't, I got into civilian flying instead and I'd like to get involved with CAP. I admire anyone who serves/served though...


----------



## senter104 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have just spent the last 2 hours reading this thread from Page 1, be interested to know whether P38 ever made it into the military and whther his views have changed since his first posts. Anyway, I have been in the British Army since 1983 and have reached the dizzy heights of Captain, although now I work full time for the TA as opposed to Regular service.

This is a most interesting thread as it has a real cross section of people and experiences.

Paul


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

I just looked at his profile and he hasn't been active for a year as of today actually.
Something happened I just haven't been here long enough to know.


Wheels


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2009)

P-38 Pilot probably found out that those young girls he used to hate grew boobies and started smelling realy, REALLY good to his 14 year old nose....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

That'll do it.


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 2, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That'll do it.
> 
> 
> Wheels




Indeed, and once the genie is out of the bottle....


----------



## jamierd (Aug 4, 2009)

Spent 20 years total in her majesty army 13 yrs regular and 7 years TA . served in the first gulf war,NI,Bosnia ,cyprus ,Kosovo .had some good times had some bad times still miss the guys some times


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2009)

When were you in Kosovo? I spent 10 months in Kosovo right before Iraq.


----------



## Angels one-five (Aug 4, 2009)

I must lay claim to being a bit of a uniform collector... started off with 2 1/2 years in the Royal Navy before deteriorating eyesight put paid to ship driving. Then joined the Infantry (where apparently eyesight doesn't matter so much!). Served for 17 years and deployed on ops to the usual places - N Ireland, Bosnia and Iraq. Left the British Army in 2008 and emigrated to Oz and am now the proud wearer of a slouch hat in the Royal Australian Infantry Corps. Perhaps I should give Air Force a try next!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 4, 2009)

was in kosove from june to october of 1999 with 5airiborne brigade of the allied rapid reaction corp 
my very last active service tour thank god


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2009)

I was not there during that time, but my unit was.


----------



## Seawitch (Aug 21, 2009)

My Dad dug up this 1973 pic of me as a 16 year old Royal Green Jacket....seems like a lifetime ago....witch of course it is!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings all. I served U.S. Army active duty for 14 years before the Clinton reduction in force. I was Infantry all that time with a stint in Operation "Just Cause" or was it "Just Because."  I was also deployed for the LA riots. After I was rifted, I wanted to finish my 20 somehow so went into the Air Force National Guard in Colorado. Worked as a weapon systems specialist for the remaining six with the Last several months being deployed to Operation "Iraqi Freedom." I was there at the very beginning. In fact in two more days it would be seven years since that deployment. How time flies. I can say I have served under both Bushes. Unlike Clinton who can only say he was caught with his pants down between two Bushes.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2010)

3 years USN, 1961-1964. Finished as an AX, Aviation Anti-Submarine Warfare Tech. Like I had a real advantage leaving the service knowing how to operate airborne sonar equipment!!!!!!!!!!!!! When the Yorktown was at Subic Bay P.I. we used to watch the Marines practice embark and debarking troop ships.


----------



## tango35 (Mar 26, 2010)

Active Duty 1986-1988, Last Rank : Sgt

afterwards till now Active Reserve, 5 deployments to the Balkans ( 4 x KFOR, 1 EUFOR)
actual Rank Master Sgt

greets Thomas


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sarge!


----------



## ChuckAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I served in the USAF from 1971 to 1977 during the Vietnam War. I was a Staff Sergeant (E-5) and I was in Base Supply. (Hey, we can't all be fighter pilots!!)


Chuck Anderson


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

Nowt wrong with Base Supply mate, did 14 years of it with the RAF (1960-1974) had a ball.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2010)

Heh. My Dad was in the Air Force for 22 years, as a lab tech in various base hospitals.  Takes a lot of ground-pounders to get those flyboys up in the air! Welcome aboard, Chuck!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 1, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nowt wrong with Base Supply mate, did 14 years of it with the RAF (1960-1974) had a ball.


Except if you need something,


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

Like they used to say (before computer)…'I got it and if'n you want it, it's got'a be in triplicate'. An in my Dad's day it had to be written with an indelible pencil.


----------



## Canberra Man (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi.
I have a tail to tell. As a schoolboy, I tried the Army and Sea Cadets. At 18, I was called up for National Service in the Royal Artillery, ack ack. After demob, I signed on with the Royal Air Force, trained as elecrical fitter and worked on Lincolns and then the Canberra, did a six month detachment in Malaya. Spent thirty years with Air Cadets, received the Cadet Forces Long Service Medal and Clasp and the Commandants Commendation. Still in aviation, at 80 still manage the odd day or two at the local aviation museum.

Ken


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 11, 2010)

My military service:

[15. Oct. 1986 - 15. Oct. 1988] 1. Battery - 5th. Artillery Department - The Kings Artillery regiment.

[Apr. - May. 1989] UN-School at The Navy's Training School in Avderød.

[07th. May 1990 - 07th. May 1991] OP D03 Mosquito, Kokkina, C-Coy DANCON 53 54 UNFICYP.

[03rd June 1991 - 30th June 2000] 2. Battery - 12. Artillery-department - Bornholms Regiment.

[27th June 1991 - 03rd July 1992] UN-GUARD Sulaimaniyah Sector in Iraq - UNGCI.

[01st July 2000 - 16 August 2001] Light Recon Platoon III/GHR-Bornholm, Staff Section.


----------



## cco23i (Jun 11, 2010)

Been an Air Force crew chief / electrician for 26 years now and soon to retire!!!!!

Scott


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard, gents!


----------



## Q-RTF-X (Jun 15, 2010)

Air Cadets 1957/58
Joined RAF as a Boy Entrant Armament Mechanic February 1958
Subsequently served at following locations .........
RAF Scampton 1960/61 - 617 Squadron Vulcan B Mk 1,1a and 2
RAF Akrotiri (Cyprus) 1961/1964 Armament Squadron / Station Instrument Training Flight Canberra T4 / Visiting Aircraft (all types)
RAF Wattisham 1964/1966 / Red Top and Firestreak Missile Servicing
RAF Masirah (Oman) 1966/67 General Armament work plus transit aircraft servicing (most frequently Hawker Hunter types)
RAF Valley 1968/70 Strike Command Missile Practice Camp / Various posts associated with live firing of Firestreak and Red Top missiles from Lightning aircraft
RAF Aktotiri (Cyprus) 1970/73 56 Squadron / Line Servicing Lightning Aircraft becoming Line Service Shift Boss
RAF Chivenor Line Service team Hawker Hunter aircraft
__________________________________________________

After RAF worked briefly in Saudi Arabia on Lightning F56 and T54 aircraft then in Dubai on various fixed and rotary wing types; Transitioning from Aircraft Engineer into Flight Operations (Licenced FAA Aircraft Dispatcher). Later becoming involved with establishing arrangements (Ground Handling/Crew Passenger Requirements/Overflight Landing Permits/Fuel etc.) for Corporate Aircraft based in various Asian locations. Now semi-retired in the Philippines doing occasional Consulting work and looking after Pigs at my 3 acre small-holding.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Q!


----------



## usafmsgtret (Jun 22, 2010)

United States Air Force
Avionics Communication/Navigation Systems Technician
1973-1993


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 5, 2010)

In short:
basic at Ft. Ord . . . 1963
Medic training at Ft, Sam Huston
8th Field Hospital Na Trang, Vietnam
Hearts Minds Medic N. Highlands, Vietnam
Special Forces School at Ft. Bragg
Airborne School at Ft. Benning
Two Tours Vietnam
Discharge in 1968


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 6, 2010)

vikingB,
thank you, i understand your meaning, and i do sincerely thank you but, without any offence to you, my tours were many things but nice is not one of them. it screwed my head up for many years and my reception when i returned was even worse. those five years cost me every friend i ever had. even my parents were not sure on how to receive their "baby-killer" son
i'm just coming to terms with everything 50 years later. thank god that soldiers today are geting just a bit of what they are due


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2010)

mikewint said:


> vikingB,
> 
> i'm just coming to terms with everything 50 years later. thank god that soldiers today are geting just a bit of what they are due



I agree. I am happy that when I came home, I was at least not called a "Baby Killer". For the most part veterans today are respected.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't even pretend to understand what y'all went through, so with all respect, to Mike and Chris:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2010)

Others went through much much more, compared to what I did, but thanks.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Others went through much much more, compared to what I did, but thanks.



Heh. And as I tell all the other vets I get to talk to, "I'll thank them, too, as I find them."


----------



## mikewint (Jul 14, 2010)

alien/eagle, many thanks to both you. i am very proud to have been a member of the 5th, proud of what we tried to do with the Nungs and Yards, i'm not proud of the US press who cost us the war through their one sides reporting and our ambassador sullivan to whom political was more important than US lives


----------



## BorderWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

12 years Royal Air Force Logistics, loved my time in there, Gulf War, Bosnia, Kosovo, various trips around the world, would do it all again!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 15, 2010)

mikewint... Welcome home. My dad was in Vietnam also for two tours. I remember both of his homecomings and the homecomings of others. He was based in Da Nang and flew Cobras. He has since passed back in 2002. Agent Orange finally got him. Since then I have always made it a point to welcome home all vets, especially from Vietnam...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 15, 2010)

Greetings Borderwarrior and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 16, 2010)

night fighter, thank you sir, cobra gunships were new by the time i left, mechs were doing everything they could to arm standard Hueys, initially with just M-60s hung by bungee cords. agent orange alone would not have been all that bad except it was used in 5X to 10 times the listed concentration. i understand that the da nang area was pretty heavily hit. my sympathy on the loss of your dad


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, by the way I have taken his 8mm film he took during his tours and put them into DVD format. A lot of interesting shots although they are not always clear. He was an infantry officer during his first tour. He told me he hated that tour because there were many instances they were not allowed to shoot back. He told me his second tour as a cobra pilot was better not only because he could shoot back, but he could make up for those times he wasn't allowed to shoot. Said he was shot up a lot but never shot down.


----------



## BorderWarrior (Jul 17, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Greetings Borderwarrior and welcome to the forum.



Thanks for that!


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 7, 2010)

USAF 65-69, munitions specialists, US Army, 69-73 OH-6 crewchief, and munitions specialists .


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2010)

To the vets I have missed joining up, welcome aboard, gents. From one vet to another, head nod and a thanks.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 8, 2010)

Im a little late, and have been considering whether i should post my service details. Finally decided that I would.

Served in the RAN 1976-84. Officer Tarinee. Reached the rank of S/L, and qualified for my second ring. I trained on HMAS Vampire, a daring Class DD, and HMAS Jervis Bay a converted vehicle ferry, later seved on the carrier (Melbourne), and several Patrol Boats and an air warfare destroyer. Also hitched a few rides in a sub (unauthorised) and a few odds and sods. Whilst on the Patrollies was involved in our northern border protection watch, nabbing all the ilegal fishermen and immigrants trying to sneak into the country. Had one nutter take a few shots once. Took charge of of the boarding parties on a number of occasions , had some rather tense moments at times, but dont class it as front line action.

Was rejected for aircrew training, but accepted in the Tactical Warfare School, which is where I first became interested in military operations planning. Was in training as such when I joined the carrier in 1980. Saw some tense deployment during the 1st afghan war, after the russians looked like invading pakistan. 

Volunteered for antarctic service, on the civilain supply ship the 'Nella Dan". Was on my way to the southern continent whaen I blacked out in a coma, suffering from Hyper glycaemia. Was airlifted off the ship and returned to oz, there to be medically discharged. That was towards the end of 1984.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Parsifal!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 8, 2010)

parsifal, front line is being shot at, so it all counts. in my first tour we were diddly-boping down a jungle trail when we walked into a VC column walking down the same trail. we both stopped looked at each other for a couple of seconds, we both turned and started firing on full auto in any and all directions. a week later i was awarded a CIB
welcome home brother, the diggers were some of the toughest troops in vietnam. used to run into them on china beach. they even brought FEMALES with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 9, 2010)

mikewint said:


> they even brought FEMALES with them



Dang. Our USO sucks!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang. Our USO sucks!!!!



All of our USO shows for the most part including women in some form or fashion (NFL Cheerleaders, Playboy Playmates, Women of WWF, etc).






















Damn was I young in these pics:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you stopped grinning yet???????

 to all the vets I've missed.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 11, 2010)

I posted pics on another thread (Best Helicopter) of the Bob Hope Show in Nha Trang so-
Ok, i admit it was more than just blood and guts:
1. Local musical groups at China Beach: "Ralling down the Riber"
2. Massage parlors everywhere this one in An Khe
3. China Beach an Aussie nurse
4. My #1 Hooch Maid at BMT
5. We even had a Dairy Queen (no milk cows in 'nam you should have tasted it)


----------



## mikewint (Sep 11, 2010)

A few more:
1. The main street in Phu Bai Our "lounge" on the left
2. The SF Lounge
3. Every lounge need a hostess


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

That's always a sign of a great lounge when there is a stretcher visable


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 27, 2017)

Feb 7, 2015 - May 20, 2017

Served in 1) V. Co, 235th Tank Bttn, 92nd AD --- 2) IX. Co, 731st MP Bttn, 28 ID --- 3) MP HQ, Tehran --- 4) Artesh Forreign Affairs Office 

also Western, Eastern and Southern Borders.

3 times Injured, 2 in Hand-to-Hand fights and once by PJAK Sniper 

Feb 7, 15 - Apr 7, 15: BCT - 37th Armoured Brigade - Sharaaz, Fars, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 28, 2017)

US Army, 1985 to 1989, USAR 1989 - 2005, retired CW2. One deployment to SWA. My youngest son was 2 months old the day I got called up. No diaper (nappy) changes for a whole year! Was co-located with a NG unit that was told they were being extended beyond their 179 day orders. Lot of sad faces. One day a few stray mortar rounds hit our compound, causing minimal damage and no casualties. Next day a Navy PO asked me to sign his recommendation for a CAR. It was some of the finest fiction I had ever read. When I stopped laughing, I told him that in the Army, It only counts as combat if you get to shoot back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 29, 2017)

USAF 1978-1984 MOS 81150 Security Specialist. Worked with Nuclear Systems security, as well as Keys & Codes. Last base was FE Warren AFB in Cheyenne WY. For the 90th MSS (Missile Security Squadron). Met my first wife there who was also in the service, she was with the 90th FMMS, (Field Missile Maintenance Squadron).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ifor (Aug 29, 2017)

New to the forum, so apologies,
RAF for nine years, 1980-89. Basic training at Swinderby, trade trading(air radar and cameras) at Cosford. 
Lossiemouth, 2 TWU Hunters(PDA) the APS 20 8 Sqdrn Shackleton.
Laarbruch, 2Sqdrn Jaguars. Recce pod.
Wyton, 51 Sqdrn, Nimrod

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## loreng59 (Apr 11, 2019)

Israeli Defense Forces 1972-1973 tank commander
7th Armored Brigade
87th Armored Reconnaissance Battalion 

US Army 1977-1986 Cyptological Voice Intercept (3 years), MediEvac Pilot (6 years)
Defense Language Institute, Foreign Language Center
6th Bn, 1st Avn Bde
4th Bn, 3rd Avn Regt
7th Avn Bn
126th Air Ambulance Company
352nd Evac Hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 12, 2019)

Two years in the South African Air Force a long time ago. Mostly logistics at an air base, but I was also involved in work for the Air Force museum flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 12, 2019)

1980-2000 USN/R
10 years with F-14.
4 years with RH/MH-53
3 years IM-2 LPO CV67
3 years C-9B

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Apr 13, 2019)

loreng59 said:


> Israeli Defense Forces 1972-1973 tank commander
> 7th Armored Brigade
> 87th Armored Reconnaissance Battalion
> 
> ...


Did you get involved in the Yom Kippur War? Tough times. I was pulling Cold Banner alert (presidential support) at McGuire AFB, C-141s, on Oct 10, '73. we were alerted to go to Harrisburg, Pa. and pick up 40,000 lbs of Shrike missiles, anti-radar missiles. We flew to Oceana NAS where we unloaded unto an El Al airliner, which was completely covered by wrapping paper except for the open cargo doors. We made the national news as the first support of Israel in the war. Later on, we were flying regular support out of the Azores into Tel Aviv and back on one mission. I was told as we were off loading armament in Tel Aviv that they would be fired in 30 minutes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 20, 2020)

USAF Band @ Chanute AFB IL from '83-'87. Played/toured mostly the upper midwest area playing concerts in support of recruiting and public affairs. I was 19-23 yrs old and those 4 yrs were probably the most pivotal 4 yrs of my musical career. Grew a lot musically playing with other fine musicians and those years were like going to college........then I went to college.....lol
Biggest mistake I've made since was going back and seeing what happened to Chanute since it was closed (thanks Bill Clinton) but that's an entirely different story/topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

